# Knitting Tea Party 27th to 29th May



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning, good afternoon, good evening.

Let's all be international in our knitting and lifestyles, it's time for a cosy chat over a cuppa!

To start things off, I thought I'd post a little tale about a favourite dessert of mine. It's called *Deptford Pudding* and is named after a working-class area of South London. London's docks were the major emploer, at the end of a docker's right arm was a hook and bags split. Lemons fell out of the holes in the sacks and found their way into pockets. This pudding is one of the ways they got used, it's very economical, except for the lemon!

_Ingredients:_

6 slices of white bread, crusts removed and turned into crumbs
2 eggs, separated
2 oz sugar
10 fl oz milk
grated zest and juice of one lemon
a little butter or margarine

_Method_

Preheat oven to 350degF/170degC/Gas Regulo 4

Butter a one and a half pint dish

Beat together the egg yolks, sugar and milk, then stir in the breadcrumbs and lemon. In a separate bowl, whisk the egg whites to soft peaks. Fold the egg whites into the mixture and pour into the prepared bowl.

Set the bowl in a tin with wter half-way up the side of the dish. Bake uncovered for 30 to 40 minutes, until well-risen and golden brown.

Hope you like it
Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening.
> 
> Let's all be international in our knitting and lifestyles, it's time for a cosy chat over a cuppa!
> 
> ...


Good evening Dave. The recipe looks good, may give it a try tomorrow. Having my bedtime cocoa. Have a good bank holiday week-end. PurpleV


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening Dave. The recipe looks good, may give it a try tomorrow. Having my bedtime cocoa. Have a good bank holiday week-end. PurpleV


Good evening.

And it came to pass everyone giggled at:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Dave. The recipe looks good, may give it a try tomorrow. Having my bedtime cocoa. Have a good bank holiday week-end. PurpleV
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Wicked to mock! Wicked! Wicked!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, this Deptford Pudding sounds like what Mom calls Bread Pudding. So, now I know where it came from originally, eh? Sounds good, Mom always used Vanilla. But, we love Lemons.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

The Deptford Pudding sounds very good. I come to you tonight after pizza, ready for rustic blackberry cobbler. Its a little early for blackberries yet, but its good. Recipe will be blogged about later. Enjoy.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, to me it looks like a lemon fool. And there are lots of variations. THe one I know doesn;t have bread but has a type of lemon curd into which heavy whipped cream is folded and then the variations begin. One of the best is to have it with fresh mixed, or not mixed as the seaon may be, berries,

The bread pudding I know has stale white or, preferably egg bread slices soaked with the custard mixture (sometimes with a little brandy)and golden raisins (sultanas) baked in a water bath pan and served with a thin lemon sauce.

Oh boy it is all sounding just too good


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
I not much of a cook/baker. So I am bringing marshmellows, chocolate bars and graham crackers. We can make some good old campfire S'mores..Girl Scout style.

Linda


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

After dinner of ribs tonight I am have a few Hershey's Milk CHocolate drops. Candy bar turned in to drops. I am still working on thebaby afghan & stitch practice squares. I made a cinnamon coffee cake for my younger brother last night. I do not need any need to lose some weight. lol


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Evening all. will be having my cup of tea tonight once my little one is in bed. thank you Dave for the pudding will have to try that one very soon. even little one says i have to make this one. will check in again once little one is in bed
Andrea


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Greetings from the West coast of America. I got off early today,start of Memorial day Weekend on this side of the pond. Enjoying a Chai Tea Latte from Starbucks. Thought I would launch out and post after mostly just reading everyone elses. Love the Egg cozy patterns Dave. Plan on trying them soon. I am looking forward to a relaxing three day weekend, and plan on putting flowers on the family graves if it ever stops raining long enough.Have a great weekend everyone!
Ruth


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Greetings everyone! Dave, that Deptford Pudding sounds fantastic!! I'm going to have to try that one. I know Randy would love it, too.

I'm working on a few loom knitted projects - in fact I'll be taking my Tadpole Loom to the Renaissance Faire tomorrow. People have been gathering around while I knit and it is really fun sharing some history.

Projects on the looms include - yet more coasters. My rib stitch really needs work so that is the best way for me to get it down. Plus, I really enjoy making them.

The other "big" project is attempting to make Kilt Hose for my hubby on my AKB Sock Loom. He really wants another pair and would like for me to do them. They're really expensive out here in the USA for even the acrylic ones - we're talking around $35-$45 USD. I figured only the wool ones would come that dearly, but then we tend to purchase them at local Celtic festivals and are a "targeted" audience.

I'll update on how that project goes.

Right now, we're working on something for tomorrow's "Day of Wrong" at the Renaissance Faire. No good can come of this - hopefully photos will. <grin>

I'll pop in and out tonight, and in the evenings after Faire over the weekend.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Maelinde, you have mentioned this Tadpole Loom a few times... can you give me info as to what it is like?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Since there have been some recipes posted for various things, would anyone here like my personal recipe for fresh tomato salsa? We used to just put random amounts of the ingredients in, but most of our friends actually started asking for the recipe so we had to sit down one day and put one together.

The beauty of this recipe is that it is very versatile and will hold up to changes very well. I only ask that you share any changes you make! <grin>

We often have to change the recipe as many of our friends and family detest cilantro. Cilantro is one of my favorite ingredients. Heat can be adjusted up or down by either changing the pepper or eliminating it entirely. I'm a Southern California Girl living in Texas - I love heat!

So, if anyone would like that recipe, let me know and I'll happily share it here. This particular salsa tastes great on a baked potato with a dollop of sour cream, too. I'm going to have to get some salsa fixins. Now I'm craving my own salsa.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Maelinde, you have mentioned this Tadpole Loom a few times... can you give me info as to what it is like?


Absolutely, ChocolatePom!

The Tadpole Loom is made by Authentic Knitting Board and it is a small non-adjustable loom made of wood and with metal pegs. There is an opening down the center to allow for the knitting to channel through. It is nice and portable that I take it to Scarborough Renaissance Faire with me and knit while listening to some excellent live music. It gathers a small crowd sometimes!

I have a few looms by AKB - the Tadpole, 10", 28" and the Sock Loom. I haven't used the 28" one yet, but plan to as I have a couple of Afghans planned for my mother in law and step mother in law.

Here is a link to the Authentic Knitting Board site - they have lots of info on their looms, FREE video tutorials, some free patterns, and an article or two.

http://www.knittingboard.com/

I bought the Tadpole at JoAnn's earlier this year for $10 with a coupon, and saw a couple on my local JoAnn shelves yesterday. I don't work for the company, just really like their product. AKB has a Tadpole on their site, but in kit form only and that is expensive to get it through them. Hobby Lobby also carries their looms both in-store and online. 
I also have the "Knitting Board Basics" book that they put out. Fantastic book for any kind of knitting board, truth be told.

I also have several Knifty Knitter looms. I think my total number of knitting looms of all kinds hit just over 20 at last count. I have yarn on at least 8 right now.

I guess you could call me a Loom Knitting Madwoman. I thoroughly enjoy loom knitting and highly recommend it to anyone who wants to try it.

Small looms are nice and portable, and the stitches amazingly stay put.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, thank you for all of the info. I just received a rectangular Knifty Knitter Loom set. I have been debating as to what I will try to make with it. It is a good length for a scarf for my brothers and sisters. So, they may be getting some for Christmas. (shh, don't tell them)


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Ok, thank you for all of the info. I just received a rectangular Knifty Knitter Loom set. I have been debating as to what I will try to make with it. It is a good length for a scarf for my brothers and sisters. So, they may be getting some for Christmas. (shh, don't tell them)


Depending on the size, they're good for baby blankets as well. They can be pretty neat, but I prefer the needles myself.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

You're so welcome, ChocolatePom!


I have that very same set you're talking about. I use those all the time. I think I prefer the long looms over the round ones, but those round ones are awesome for hat making. My favorite Knifty Knitter round loom is the purple adult hat loom. I can use the worsted weight yarns with that and have a nice loose weave for hats.

The pink long loom (smallest in the kit) is perfect for scarf making. The bulky yarns work best with the Knifty Knitters, but you can double up the thinner yarns and come up with a really nice look, especially when you use 2 different colors.

My husband wants a Slytherin Scarf (from Harry Potter) and a Tom Baker scarf (from Doctor Who) and the pink loom is the best one to use for those. I've done up several scarves on the pink KK loom and they are so soft and cozy. The figure 8 stitch is so nice on that loom. Stockinette works great, too. Especially for the scarflettes.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello from South Al.,Dave the pudding sounds great,I have just found that I am diabetic so everything sweet sounds good I wonder could you subsitute splenda for the sugar?


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hello from South Al.,Dave the pudding sounds great,I have just found that I am diabetic so everything sweet sounds good I wonder could you subsitute splenda for the sugar?


Yes you can. There is a website called Diabetic Life and it gives you a lot of information including cooking.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

My hubby is type 2 and controls with diet and exercise. He signed up to get newsletters from that website and it includes recipes/reciepts as well.
You might also want to get a look at the Glycemic Index.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hello from South Al.,Dave the pudding sounds great,I have just found that I am diabetic so everything sweet sounds good I wonder could you subsitute splenda for the sugar?


yes the Splenda box will tell you how much. i made some Oatmeal cookies once that calls for a cup of brown sugar but it was only a 1/4 cup of Splenda Brown sugar. if i remember right.

well off to finish my cuppa tea and decide to finish Jamima Puddle Duck or just rip it all out and use the wool for something else. i am so stuck its not funny. plus i can't exactly picture how to sew it up. Night all see you in the morning.
Oh and thanks again for the recipe Dave.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the information I will check out this site.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Thanks everyone for the information I will check out this site.


http://www.dlife.com/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have my printer turned on - just need the recipe.

thanks

sam


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Salsa Fresca - Courtesy of Debbie & Randy Gill

Ingredients:

6 Medium Roma Tomatoes
3 Large Tomatillos
1/3 Medium White or Sweet Yellow Onion
1/2 Medium Jalapeño Pepper
1/2 Tbs Minced Garlic
1/2 Tbs Lime Juice
1 Tbs Tapatio Brand Hot Sauce
1/2 tsp Salt
1 bunch of finely chopped fresh or 1 Tbs Dried Cilantro Flakes (optional)

Preparation:

Slice tomatoes in half. Remove outer skin from 
tomatillos, and quarter them. Remove seed pod
from jalapeño. Place all ingredients in food
processor, and chop until at desired consistency.
Can be served right away, but for best flavor,
chill for at least 4 hours in refrigerator. The
salsa is mild as shown. Use more jalapeño and/or
hot sauce if desired. 

Roma tomatoes have worked out the best for this particular recipe, however other tomatoes may be used with good results. Other peppers may be substituted for either more or less heat. Yellow onion has traditionally worked best with this recipe. Tapatio brand hot sauce is our favorite for this particular recipe, but Tabasco also works very well.

Works well when served as a dip, on grilled or baked chicken, on baked potatoes, and any other food dish you like.

Please share any changes made, as there are many variations that can be used.

Enjoy!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Can I sit by you? I'll tell scary ghost stories.



LEE1313 said:


> Hi,
> I not much of a cook/baker. So I am bringing marshmellows, chocolate bars and graham crackers. We can make some good old campfire S'mores..Girl Scout style.
> 
> Linda


----------



## rubyjean (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a really easy dessert to make when you would really prefer to be knitting!

Easy Custard Pie

4 eggs
1/4 cup margarine
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup plain flour
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder
2 cups milk
1 cup coconut
1 tsp vanilla essence

Mix altogether in the blender, pour into a pie dish.
Cook for about 1 hour at 350 degs.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I like a good custard pie and this one sounds easy. May have to give it a try.
just got back from a movie at church. Thinking a kit kat bar or two sounds good before bed. 
Working (still) on socks on dpns. Working on turning the heel now. Hopefully, with the 3 day week-end, actually 4 for me, I'm taking Tuesday off, I can get some things done. Sounds like rain most of the week-end, so good one to stay inside with a cuppa tea and knit. have a good weekend.


----------



## rubyjean (Apr 21, 2011)

Our long weekend in NZ is next weekend, it's called Queen's Birthday. I remember as a child growing up in England we had a holiday weekend about this time of the year called Whitsunday.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, I almost got to the party on time this week. Well, it's still Friday here anyways. So now I'm having a cup of chamomile tea and working on an easy washcloth. I worked on a baby coccoon most of this week but, when I realized it wouldn't be finished in time for this weekend's shower, I decided to ease off. Baby's not due until July so I know it will be done well ahead of time.

Dave, the Deptford Pudding is in my recipe/receipt file and is likely to end up on my table within the week. Thank you for sharing it. If it rains tomorrow, as threatened, I may get to it sooner rather than later. Have fun, everyone.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave that sounds scrummy but I am watching my weight. Lost 45 lbs and don't want to put it back on. It is a constant battle.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Got to go watch Diners Drive ins and Dives...see you all in the morning


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sitting here with my chai tea and about to pick up my needles and work on my socks. Thanks for all the recipes can't wait to try some. Still raining off and on good night to drink tea and knit it's 9:45p.m. Pacific time.
Sandy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you ladies don't stop with these lucious recipes i am going to be a blimp.

sam


----------



## suefish99 (Apr 17, 2011)

...about the Deptford Pudding -- Thanks Dave - for the story and the recipe!

Ingredients:
6 slices of white bread, crusts removed and turned into crumbs
2 eggs, separated
2 oz sugar
10 fl oz milk
grated zest and juice of one lemon
a little butter or margarine

_Method_

Preheat oven to 350degF/170degC/Gas Regulo 4

Butter a one and a half pint dish

Beat together the egg yolks, sugar and milk, then stir in the breadcrumbs and lemon. In a separate bowl, whisk the egg whites to soft peaks. Fold the egg whites into the mixture and pour into the prepared bowl.

Set the bowl in a tin with wter half-way up the side of the dish. Bake uncovered for 30 to 40 minutes, until well-risen and golden brown.

Hope you like it
Dave[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi,
> I not much of a cook/baker. So I am bringing marshmellows, chocolate bars and graham crackers. We can make some good old campfire S'mores..Girl Scout style.
> 
> Linda


Love the sound of the marshmallows and chocolate but what are graham crackers? I haven't come across them here in the UK. I'll join in with the camp fire ... Ging gang googly!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

rubyjean said:


> Our long weekend in NZ is next weekend, it's called Queen's Birthday. I remember as a child growing up in England we had a holiday weekend about this time of the year called Whitsunday.


That's about right, it's cooled down nicely for the week-end!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Wicked to mock! Wicked! Wicked!


Good morning Dave, Having my toast and marmalade (3 fruit this time). I even dreamt of Frankie Howerd last night and I can't stop singing '3 little fishes' . Dib dap diddim whatam choo. Have a good day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning All,

Sorry I had to run last night, it's mayhem here, I've been invaded by teenagers! They're very well-behaved and good-natured really, boys just need organising and keeping busy.

It's a happy combination of Whitsun Bank Holiday, Monaco Grand Prix and _The Lad's_ seventeenth birthday. Consequently half the swim team is staying for the weekend with the overflow in a neighbour's house.

I have some peace and quiet, because they were up early and after a cuppa, marched off to the local pool to swim a couple of miles, then return via the bakery for brerakfast over 3rd Practice from the Principality. Lunch will be a big Tex-Mex spread to accompany qualifying. Further activities are scheduled to keep them busy!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Sorry I had to run last night, it's mayhem here, I've been invaded by teenagers! They're very well-behaved and good-natured really, boys just need organising and keeping busy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got your hands full. I used to be a swimming coach so I know how energetic swimmers can be. Have fun. You know you'll enjoy yourself.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked to mock! Wicked! Wicked!
> ...


Good Morning,

I love 3-fruit marmalade too, I made an extra batch for this weekend, I worked on the basis of one pound per seventeen yearold lad over three days, I have a houseful of gannets!

All Frankie Howerd's lines came flooding back. I'm a great fan of end-of-the-pier humour and saw some of the greats in the 60s and 70s. I'm just an over-grown schoolboy myself!

Jave a great weekend

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning All,
> Lunch will be a big Tex-Mex spread to accompany qualifying. Further activities are scheduled to keep them busy!
> 
> Dave


Well, now you have a salsa recipe to add to lunch! I live in the area where Tex Mex was invented. El Chico's in Irving, TX which is in Dallas. Very good food there. Different than regular Baja style Mexican which is what I had exclusively in San Diego, CA growing up.

Got a little bit done on my coasters, but mostly helped Randy with his "Day of Wrong" project for the Faire on Saturday. This is going to be so bad. LOL I hope he lets me take pics and share.

I've decided to work on a scarf tomorrow while at Faire - probably during Scottish Court, or when we have a few minutes to sit and chat. Randy carries a folding stool around for me so that I can sit at a moment's notice. I have severe pain in my left knee from last year, so have to wear a knee brace. I can knit practically anywhere the stool can be set down. 

I'm wearing SteamPunk for the Day of Wrong - it is Wrong for a Renaissance Faire. Last year the guys went in drag full court attire - hoop skirts, bodices, French Hoods and all. Google Scarborough Day of Wrong 2010 (or some shorten it to Scarby). I think You Tube has a parade or two with the men in the Scottish Regiment. We're not right. Day of Wrong works very well for us. LOL

The only thing right about what I'm doing is that I'll be knitting out there on my tadpole loom. I enjoy it. Knitting outside is really nice. The breeze kicks up, the scenery is beautiful. Only problem is that we'll be dealing with temps in the mid 90's Fahrenheit.

:thumbdown:

Other than that it will be fun. Sunday we'll go back to standard 16th century clothing. We do the year 1533, and have Henry VIII with Anne Boleyn, plus Queen Margaret of Scotland - who we hang with. I'm a Lady in Waiting for her household retinue and Randy is part of the Queen's Own Highlanders as a drummer and a swordsman.

we have way too much fun! I'll try to get pics posted. If any of you are on FaceBook, look for Debbie Maelinde Gill and you will see some of my past pics of various things.

talk to you when we get home tomorrow night! I'm sure I'll have much to talk about. Might have to make some Scottish Eggs in the future when my cholesterol won't care. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi All. Just having a little flavored water before hitting the hay. Forgot to go to bed last night. Tonight was semifinals of singing competition for youngest granddaughter so dinner consisted of chocolate chip cookies. The lemon recipe is making me drool, can't wait to fix a pan. Maybe I'll kust have a bite of the lemon bars on the ountrer before I shuffle off.

Almost finished baby blanket this eve. My KnitPicks yarn order came this evening. Csn now start on beaded sock and leg warmers. Also ordered the book of Sock Yarn One Skein Wonders". It has the beautiful shawl pattern that our KP resident SewBizGrl designed. I ordered 2 lovely tonal lace yarns that I would lite to use for that. There are some very cute items in the book and lots of socks.

This will be a very busy week-end of racing here, so hope to be utterly lazy, watch races, knit and forget about all the problems of the week.

Dave, you seem to have several balls in the air for the week-end. Many Happy Returns to your lad. With a house full of teen-aged energy and a computer full of us, and all your cooking, entertainment plans, and the races.... You need this holiday week-end just to fit it all in. I'm exhausted just thinking about it all. 

Off I go. Nighty nite. 3:15 in AM here. Will be checking back periodically to catch up on all the news. Happy knitting!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It all sounds like a lot of fun Maelinde. So you're going down the Tudor route, rather than the Italian Ren., style. The costumes were great both sides of the channel, they knew all about power-dressing and conspicuous consumption in those days.

I've filed your salsa on my kitchen note-book computer, but I'm pretty organised for this weekend. After brekkers, I'll be doing my 'division of labour' routine to get everything ready for F1 Qualifying. I am a firm believer in advance planning, particularly with a horde of boys!

I hope you have a great time

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hello from South Al.,Dave the pudding sounds great,I have just found that I am diabetic so everything sweet sounds good I wonder could you subsitute splenda for the sugar?


You have my sympathy, my late Mother was a diabetic, I adapted many dishes to accommodate her diet. As one of my cohorts observed, "If everybody stuck to a slightly relaxed _diabetic diet_, there would be much less maturity-onset diabetes and obesity would be virtually eliminated". He has a point, also a vested interest; as Deputy Director of Public Health for an entire county, he knows how and where the NHS budget gets spent.

Deptford Pudding does contain sugar, but only half-an-ounce per serving, if you use 50/50 mix of breadcrumbs to include wholemeal, that will add fibre and make the carbohydrate content more slow-release, also use semi-skimmed milk which in the UK is only 2% fat. Using fructose is also good, it works like ordinary sugar, but releases more slowly. Since this is a dessert, you would be substituting it for a fruit salad or something similar. The overall balance of the meal should be unaffected.

Cakes, biscuits and confectionary are the real problem for diabetics. I came up with an 'Applecake' that only uses two ounces of sugar for six to eight slices. It works because guests for afternoon tea are completely unaware it's suitable for diabetics; far too many 'diabetic foods' are so dreadful, one can scarcely tell the difference between them and the placemat! I'll try to post the receipt later this weekend.

The boys have returned from their swim, brekkers is on the table and 3rd Practice is just starting!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

rubyjean said:


> This is a really easy dessert to make when you would really prefer to be knitting!
> 
> Easy Custard Pie
> 
> ...


Are you using dessicated coconut or fresh? I have all those ingredients and a house full of elves this weekend, I can put some of them to work!

Dave


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, today is my Birthday and no one remembered, as usual, so I was planning to read posts here and then look through some cookbooks for something different. You have changed my mind so will just print off a few recipes from here and make myself a trifle(since that's what Mom called what is listed here as Deptford pudding and her Granny was from the UK) Here in South Dakota there doesn't seem to be many who like to dabble in yarn or good food, so I'm alone in my madness. Maybe it's because I am a transplanted Oregonian and used to different food styles. I also make a mean salsa that I used to sell dozens of jars of at craft fairs. Maybe I need to make some more this year for Christmas gifts.
Thanks for the brightening of my day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Wow, today is my Birthday and no one remembered, as usual, so I was planning to read posts here and then look through some cookbooks for something different. You have changed my mind so will just print off a few recipes from here and make myself a trifle(since that's what Mom called what is listed here as Deptford pudding and her Granny was from the UK) Here in South Dakota there doesn't seem to be many who like to dabble in yarn or good food, so I'm alone in my madness. Maybe it's because I am a transplanted Oregonian and used to different food styles. I also make a mean salsa that I used to sell dozens of jars of at craft fairs. Maybe I need to make some more this year for Christmas gifts.
> Thanks for the brightening of my day.


Happy Birthday! Enjoy yourself doing all the things you want to do, a little self-indulgence is good!

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> rubyjean said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really easy dessert to make when you would really prefer to be knitting!
> ...


Hi, I know this recipe as Impossible Pie and I use dessicated coconut. Another excellent no cook recipe for a pudding/dessert 
Ginger Special or Wine Cake
1 packet of Ginger Nut biscuits
275ml/half pint double or whipping cream
3 to 4 teaspoons sugar

1 Wine glass of sherry or orange juice or if for all grownups 
try brandy
Whip cream until thick and firm. Add sugar, any kind of sugar except very dark brown. 
Dip each biscuit in sherry/juice/brandy and lay 3 or 4 biscuits flat in a row on a serving dish. Cover with layer of cream, continue with layers of dipped biscuits and cream ending with layer of cream and then bring cream dow the sides. Leave for 30 mins before serving. Can be made in loaf tin lined with cling film and put in freezer for up to a month. Remember to end with biscuit layer as this will be bottom when turning out. Use some fresh whipped cream to decorate as before.

Very more ish Have a go I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > rubyjean said:
> ...


Thanks, I'll put the elves to work this afternoon!

Dave


----------



## rubyjean (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Dave
yes I use dessicated coconut. The mixture seperates out as it cooks and ends up with a firm biscuit-like base and creamy custard topping. very easy and yummy too!


----------



## knitwit4me (May 13, 2011)

Hi every one i wish you would all shut up about food , you are all making me very tempted , only joking , I love being with you , ther are so many thinghs going on all the time, Love all Vron from England xxxxxx


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds Yummy! I will be trying this recipe on Sunday, for sure! Thank you Dave for the tale and the recipe


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

Good morning all. It is 6:22am here in Ontario, Canada.
I'm just finishing my usual cup of "joe".
Overcast skies, hope it clears up soon. With so much rain lately it has been very depressing. Oh well I have my knitting to keep me busy the outside work will just have to wait. I am working on some knitted animals, an elephant & a lion as requested for my Grandaughters.
Wishing a pleasnt day to everyone. Will check in later.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's nearly 6:30 am here in WNY. I spent a good portion of last night making 2 strawberry rhubarb cakes, broccoli salad and wasabi devilled eggs. One cake is to share with my volunteer friends at the soup kitchen. Both are designed to keep the harvest going: the more you pick, the more it produces! Then, after a little yarn shopping, it's off to my sister's house for a family cookout and to the cemetery to place the urns.
Interesting that this weekend is a holiday in the UK. Canada's Victoria Day was last weekend. Hope everyone on both sides of the pond have a safe and memorable holiday weekend!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Mornin All from N. Idaho. 
I'm siiting here with my coffee, slowly waking up for work. I don't get any extra time off for our memorial day weekend. 
My mum used to make that recipe too, also called bread pudding with the vanilla, ahhh memories of childhood.
Last night I made cookies (biscuits) I made Heath Toffee Bits cookies. mmmm good 
I finished my boyfriends afghan, I will have him take a pic of it so I can post it on here, Im now making an afhgan for my grandson. 
Have a graet weekend 

Marion


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

HiDave and gang I have don nothing since I got upexcept check out KP and now Im starving after seeing all the recipies. Just going to have boiled egg toast and bacon. Knitted a baby cardigan this week got pattern on here really pleased with way it turned out just started another blanket. 

Anne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

rubyjean said:


> Hi Dave
> yes I use dessicated coconut. The mixture seperates out as it cooks and ends up with a firm biscuit-like base and creamy custard topping. very easy and yummy too!


Ideal for perpetually hungry boys then!

I believe everybody should be able to cook from scratch. September 2012, most of this batch will be leaving school and going to uni where they will need to cater for themselves. It will be useful if they know how to cook the basics, much cheaper and better than buying those ghastly tasteless and hideously over-priced ready meals.

Dave


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Wow, today is my Birthday and no one remembered, as usual, so I was planning to read posts here and then look through some cookbooks for something different. You have changed my mind so will just print off a few recipes from here and make myself a trifle(since that's what Mom called what is listed here as Deptford pudding and her Granny was from the UK) Here in South Dakota there doesn't seem to be many who like to dabble in yarn or good food, so I'm alone in my madness. Maybe it's because I am a transplanted Oregonian and used to different food styles. I also make a mean salsa that I used to sell dozens of jars of at craft fairs. Maybe I need to make some more this year for Christmas gifts.
> Thanks for the brightening of my day.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY :thumbup:

Marion


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

annie h said:


> HiDave and gang I have don nothing since I got upexcept check out KP and now Im starving after seeing all the recipies. Just going to have boiled egg toast and bacon. Knitted a baby cardigan this week got pattern on here really pleased with way it turned out just started another blanket.
> 
> Anne


Hope you've got an egg cosy! *GRIN*

Have a great day
Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from Chicago---Still wet and dreary weather here--Spring here has been horrible and the wet will bring the mosquitoes for this summer. Was good to read the good cheer from all of you and Dave...great recipe; can't wait to try it...and I would love the tomato salsa recipe, Maelinde....just got some tomato plants in this week. I love salsa with my scrambled eggs. I've finished my daughter's birthday scarf (2nd daughter-2nd scarf) and will post a picture after it's done blocking. I also made three facecloths to include in her package and will get that mailed off to her today. I still have my son's scarf and grandson's sweater on needles - son's birthday is 6/28 and the sweater is for Christmas. I have started a shawl for me...but that's a very long term project. If this weather keeps up, I'll get it done before I planned. Remembering our veterans this weekend -- I will see my 89 year old father in law who was in WWII and be thinking of my uncles and brothers who have served...Blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Morning, Afternoon, Evening to all! It is 7:11 a.m. here in Georgia, USA. Would had checked in sooner but wanted to read up on what everyone was saying first. Today I'm working on a shrug for my eldest daughter. Sitting here sipping my coffee (2nd cup). think I'll toast some leftover biscuits for breakfast shortly.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY zipknitter! 

Good morning everyone I've been up all night again. It's 4:00a.m. and I think I'll try to go get some sleep for awhile.
Sandy


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

I'm loving all this talk about delicous food! I have had dinner tonight and settling in to finish crocheting a rug for my Mum. she is coming to visit in July. I will be making some of those delicous recipes next weekend.


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

Hello all, have spent the past few weekends just looking but have come out of the dark now!!! 
Happy birthday Zipknitter, and Daves son!! I am the dreaded 40 on Monday, so am going to immerse myself in my knitting till it all goes away!!! Am knitting a lacy cardigan in a fuscia 4ply cotton for my mother, who lives with me, but I have not told her its for her, so will be a nice surprise.
I love all the recipies here, maybe we should start up a post just for the recipies so that they can be found quickly???? Although would not be very good for my diet


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

THANKS DAVE IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I'VE HEARD OR SEEN FRANKIE HOWARD. DON'T FIND COMEDIAN LIKE HIM ANYMORE


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Up very early this AM considering we were up till midnight watching "Patton" on TV. This is the weekend we honor our military and AMC is running lots of military-type old movies. Just finishing my first cuppa hazelnut creme coffee. Since everyone is sharing recipes (thank you all), thought I'd send you one also. It's from Peg Bracken's "I Hate to Cook Book" from 1960. I'm planning to get it in my oven about noon today as it cooks for 5 hours. Here goes!

STAYABED STEW

(This is for those days when you're en negligee, en bed, with a murder story and a box of bonbons, or possibly a good case of flu.)

2 pounds beef stew meat, cubed
1 can of little tiny peas*
1 cup of sliced carrots
2 chopped onions
1 tsp salt, dash of pepper
1 can cream of tomato soup thinned with 1/2 can water
(or celery or mushroom soup thinned likewise)
1 big raw potato, sliced
piece of bay leaf*

Mix above in a casserole dish that has a tight lid. Place in 275 degree oven. Now go back to bed. It will cook happily all by itself and be done in five hours.

*If you don't like this, leave it out.

My notes: I usually cut the amount of meat in half, but increase the carrots and potatoes. I omit the peas but use the bay leaf. If you were to add the peas, I'd add them during the last half hour of cooking, otherwise they'd be mush after 5 hours, I think. Good recipe when you have a knitting project going, too. Enjoy!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone. Oh Dave, You are so right .. Everyone in my family cooks from scratch. The only fast food we know is what we.ve prepared big batches of ahead of time and frozen, We all love good healthy food too much to settle for less. 

I am going for my second cup of French Market and my Breakfast Bread, get my knitting, and start reading the posts I/ve missed. Love the tea party, Thanks again Dave.
Hope all the boys have a wonderful day too.


----------



## PMS (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Sounds delicious!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarahnotts said:


> Hello all, have spent the past few weekends just looking but have come out of the dark now!!!
> Happy birthday Zipknitter, and Daves son!! I am the dreaded 40 on Monday, so am going to immerse myself in my knitting till it all goes away!!! Am knitting a lacy cardigan in a fuscia 4ply cotton for my mother, who lives with me, but I have not told her its for her, so will be a nice surprise.
> I love all the recipies here, maybe we should start up a post just for the recipies so that they can be found quickly???? Although would not be very good for my diet


Hope you have a great Day on Monday!

Not 40... you'll be 20-20 and that's perfect!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Up very early this AM considering we were up till midnight watching "Patton" on TV. This is the weekend we honor our military and AMC is running lots of military-type old movies. Just finishing my first cuppa hazelnut creme coffee. Since everyone is sharing recipes (thank you all), thought I'd send you one also. It's from Peg Bracken's "I Hate to Cook Book" from 1960. I'm planning to get it in my oven about noon today as it cooks for 5 hours. Here goes!
> 
> STAYABED STEW
> 
> ...


Thanks, it sounds ideal for the slow-cooker. I like to use one when I go out for the day.

Dave


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds yummy! I think I will try making it in the crock pot as I do not have an oven. A small crock inside a larger crock pot. I make an awesome Irish brown bread using this method.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Zipknitter, Have a Happy Birthday and a wonderful day.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good morning all from Northern California. This is my first time to join the tea party.
My son just brought me another shopping bag full of Lemons, lucky boy has a tree in his back yard. This is the third bag and I was wondering what to do with them, I juiced the others but have no more room in the freezer. Your Deptford Pudding sounds good, think I will give it a try but use the Splenda. Hmmm, I wonder if the custard pie recipe could be adapted to lemons, will have to check that out. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

My grandmother used to make this or something similar to this when I was growing up here in North Caarolina. She had 5 children during the depression and had to use everything that they had. We loved it! She would put dried fruit in it when she had some. Loved it warm or cold. Thanks for sharing this. Have a great day! Carolyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Across the world it's generally the case that what's classed as _Peasant Food, Country Cookery_ or simply _Rustic_, has the best flavour. Cooks who can't afford luxury ingredients have to be more inventive!

Dave


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday zipknitter, Dave's lad and Sarahnotts. Love the 20-20. When I turned 40 I told my students I was 20 again. Only one caught on. Well I am off to the local farmers market and other errands. Dave, sounds like you are in for a funny week-end. My house is so empty since my kids have grown up. We used to have a house full all the time.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations on your diet! That is such an accomplishment.



catzndogz said:


> Dave that sounds scrummy but I am watching my weight. Lost 45 lbs and don't want to put it back on. It is a constant battle.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Speaking of crock pots, I have a very easy Cuban recipe that I learned to make in Miami Not only is it so simple that you need not measure anything, it is also healthy and very delicioius. 

Use a cut of beef such as rump roast, London broil, brisket, etc. and remove any fat left on. Place in slow cooker and drizzle with a little (3tbs+-) good olive oil.

Squeeze the juice of four to five limes over the roast and add either one head of garlic chopped or up to one small jar of chopped garlic in water.

Turn the crock pot to high and turn it to low after it is well heated. Leave it all day or until you can shred (pull) the meat apart wilh two forks.

When done, remove from slow cooker to large pan and shred completely using.two long tined forks. Do not chop ,you want thin shreds. Sprinkle with Sea Salt or Real Salt to taste. Don't add salt to pot while cooking.

I know this seems to be a strange combination and way too much garlic, but the combination of garlic and lime is used on meat throughout.Latin America and is totally delicious. The garlic is also not overpowering or strong. It mellows in with the broth from the meat and the lime juice.

Do not substitute any of the ingredients or the result will be different, and use large, juicy persian limes. 

Traditionally served with black beans, white rice, and mature plantains . You may serve it with whatever you like but it is particularly good on rice with the pot juices.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I love that show. Makes me want to get in an RV and travel to all the places Guy has visited on the show.



ChocolatePom said:


> Got to go watch Diners Drive ins and Dives...see you all in the morning


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Could you please share a picture of the tadpool loom. I love going to the Ren Faire, but live too far to go often.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

This is the first time I've participated in your tea party! I love it, have had 2 cups of coffee while reading all the posts! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend -


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

This is the first time I've participated in your tea party! I love it, have had 2 cups of coffee while reading all the posts! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend -


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Speaking of crock pots, I have a very easy Cuban recipe that I learned to make in Miami Not only is it so simple that you need not measure anything, it is also healthy and very delicioius.
> 
> Use a cut of beef such as rump roast, London broil, brisket, etc. and remove any fat left on. Place in slow cooker and drizzle with a little (3tbs+-) good olive oil.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it sounds great, does it have a name? Definitely going to put it on the table at some point this week!

Dave


----------



## carapetunia (Apr 24, 2011)

rubyjean said:


> Our long weekend in NZ is next weekend, it's called Queen's Birthday. I remember as a child growing up in England we had a holiday weekend about this time of the year called Whitsunday.


I remember that holiday as well as a child especially as it was the last long weekend until the end of the summer.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Good morning from Illinois. I have only been up about an hour and finally got through all the posts for the tea party. I love this. Thanks Dave for giving all of us a way to share more than our knitting. This is Memorial Day weekend in the states where we are to celebrate our freedoms and those who have fought and lost lives for those freedoms. Some may call them rights. This is not the case. No one has a "right" to anything. We all need to work for what we have. The campground is full and people are everywhere. I wonder just how many will actually take the time to honor our veterans, police, and firefighters who protect us every day. 
I have not gotten much knitting done this week. Have been working 9-10 hour days getting ready for this weekend. We are the lucky ones who don't have to work this weekend and can relax and enjoy the campground once we get a cabin cleaned later this morning so that someone else can come in and relax by the lake.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

this sounds wonderful will get some lemons today and try it


----------



## carapetunia (Apr 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening.
> 
> Let's all be international in our knitting and lifestyles, it's time for a cosy chat over a cuppa!
> 
> ...


Dave:

Thank you for this recipe will make today I think after I hoe my tomato plants etc. and then settle down to knitting for at least some time today. This weekend is called Memorial Day weekend in the US where we honor all those who have served in the military both past and present.

Your mention of "Regulo 4" for gas cookers took me way back to when I moved to the US and had to convert some of my mother's always gas cooked recipies to electric in my apartment, sorry flat. Mum gave me too cook books, one was called "The Flat Cookbook" (pun on the flat part, because it opened flat as well for "flat" dwellers. The most exciting one was the cookbook that came with my grandmothers first gas stove. I use it to this day even though it is in very fragile shape. Take it out each Christmas for trifle and christmas pudding recipies and insist that we imagine we are still in late 19th century London.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Wow, today is my Birthday and no one remembered, as usual, so I was planning to read posts here and then look through some cookbooks for something different. You have changed my mind so will just print off a few recipes from here and make myself a trifle(since that's what Mom called what is listed here as Deptford pudding and her Granny was from the UK) Here in South Dakota there doesn't seem to be many who like to dabble in yarn or good food, so I'm alone in my madness. Maybe it's because I am a transplanted Oregonian and used to different food styles. I also make a mean salsa that I used to sell dozens of jars of at craft fairs. Maybe I need to make some more this year for Christmas gifts.
> Thanks for the brightening of my day.


happy birthday


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

wow where in Georgia, I am in Stone Mountain


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday and many happy returns


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

cimiron said:


> wow where in Georgia, I am in Stone Mountain


I had visited Stone Mountain about 3 years back and climbed up on top as did many others. It has a very nice view and was great fun.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah we used to do that a lot, but too old now lol


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in Cherokee County.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Good morning all from Minnesota. I spent last evening working on another chemo hat - this one with cables. I get bored just doing a plain hat. I hope to finish the hat this weekend and plan to finish a pair of socks also. The weather is cool and rainy, just right for knitting. Dave, that lemon bread pudding looks good. I will give it a try as my hubby has been craving lemons.
Thanks,
Beth


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> rubyjean said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave
> ...


i completely agree with you Dave. My ex bf didn't know how to anything when he decided to move out. but my hubby knew how to cook and loves to bake. (he's more of a wife than a hubby he does everything but windows) i can't complain. happy birthday to your lad hope he has a great day full of sunshine. 
Andrea


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yum, I think I will have to try it! Sounds like a good treat this Bank Holiday Monday!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

In England we tend to concentrate honouring our servicemen by marking _Remembrance Day_ and the Sunday nearest to 11th November. Whitsun has long been celebrated from pre-Christian times under different names before being incorporated into _Pentecost_. It's a traditional half-term school holiday and since the church controlled education until C19, the academic calendar is accordingly arranged.

The old cookbooks we first use are always the best, we're used to them and our feelings of achievement at having produced something edible.

Dave


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hello from South Al.,Dave the pudding sounds great,I have just found that I am diabetic so everything sweet sounds good I wonder could you subsitute splenda for the sugar?


You can substitute Splenda in anything except candy (it won't set). I have been diabetic for a few years now. It won't brown like sugar does, so don't overbake. I found that out the hard way by over cooking a batch of cookies.
Debbie


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Good morning from the other end of California. You could make lemon curd. It is wonderful and I believe I have a recipe if you are interested. Just let me know.



Charlotte80 said:


> Good morning all from Northern California. This is my first time to join the tea party.
> My son just brought me another shopping bag full of Lemons, lucky boy has a tree in his back yard. This is the third bag and I was wondering what to do with them, I juiced the others but have no more room in the freezer. Your Deptford Pudding sounds good, think I will give it a try but use the Splenda. Hmmm, I wonder if the custard pie recipe could be adapted to lemons, will have to check that out. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Good morning, Dave and All~ 

I'm sorry I missed the party last night, but I still want to join in the fun. Thank you for the recipe~ I love lemon anything and will certainly happily try this.

I have to run now, so I'll have a cuppa tonight and still enjoy the fellowship. I'll post a recipe, too.

Thanks!
Virginia in Northwest Florida


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, fellow Minnesotan (live in London, but have a condo in Mpls so I can visit friends and family.)
Where do you recommend for yarn shopping in Minneapolis?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yes it does have a name. Thanks Dave! 0 It is my favorite and is called Vaca Frita, which means Fried Cow, even though it isn't fried. The always inventive Cubans have great names for their dishes, Ropa Vieja (old clothes). similar to Vaca Frita but with sauteed tomatoes, onion, cilantro or Italian flat parsely, and sofrito (seasoning with a difference), Cristianos Y Moros (Christians and Moors) which is black beans and rice.

The sofrito is a combination season which is made and used by each household similar to the way curry is used in India. 

You can buy different sofritos in jars at the groceries here. There are different ones for different foods and they can contain tomato paste, green pepper, onion, garlic,coriander, sweet peppers. paprika, cilantro, oregano, and more. Cuban food is never hot and spicy, so anyone who does not like hot peppers need not worry. Their "spicy" food such as chorizo (sausage) and sausage pie are spicy from various combinations of spices, but none are hot.

Also it's a good idea to make a large amount of Vaca Frita. Not only are the leftovers even better, it can be used to make roll up or pita sandwiches, enchiladas, tacos, etc, and readily takes almost any sauce or ingredient you would like to use. Everyone I have served it has requested the recipe I've never seen anyone not like it;


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Just finished a pink baby afghan and started on a blue and white one. Dave's recipe sounds like my mother's bread pudding, she put raisins in it. When it cooled a little she would cut it into squares.

To Dave, can you make your egg cozies with dpns and no seams. My husband saw one of them that you made and would like me to make some. I haven't been knitting that long and absolutely hate to seam anything. Also not sure about colors in the middle of the row. So do you think that I could make some that way.
Debbie


----------



## ladyhil (Feb 1, 2011)

Good morning Dave, having a whatever fruit I have in the house smoothie right now. But this sounds good will try it soon.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Good morning to all from So. Calif! I love getting up early and reading all the lovely tea party posts while I have my cuppa.
The weather is beautiful here so I don't expect to get much knitting done this weekend - too many outdoor projects are calling.
I made the easiest ever lemon tarte for some friends who came to dinner last night and will post the recipe later today. This is my ultra-lemony, favorite standby dessert and it's foolproof! 
Happy Birthday to all who are celebrating!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Good morning everyone. Just finished a pink baby afghan and started on a blue and white one. Dave's recipe sounds like my mother's bread pudding, she put raisins in it. When it cooled a little she would cut it into squares.
> 
> To Dave, can you make your egg cozies with dpns and no seams. My husband saw one of them that you made and would like me to make some. I haven't been knitting that long and absolutely hate to seam anything. Also not sure about colors in the middle of the row. So do you think that I could make some that way.
> Debbie


The plain and cabled cosies and _Three Little Fishes_ will work in rounds, fair isle style for the fish motif. I find it very difficult to work intarsia in the round. These are so tiny, it only takes a couple of minutes to seam them, so it's easier to make them flat.

Dave


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. Just finished a pink baby afghan and started on a blue and white one. Dave's recipe sounds like my mother's bread pudding, she put raisins in it. When it cooled a little she would cut it into squares.
> ...


I made a knitted hat and my seam looked so horrible. I tried watching some of the YouTube videos, but still haven't gotten the hang of it.
Debbie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Maryanne, _Vaca Frita_ and your notes are in the kitchen note-book!

Dave


----------



## Vicki'sTextileTreasures (May 25, 2011)

So, you will be at Scarborough Faire in Waxahachie ? I saw that you live in Dallas, so I'm assuming that's where you are. If not, where ? I am a BIG fan of Renaissance festivals. I was also drawn by your idea of making kilt hose. I bought some from Scotland for my hubby to wear with his kilt and they were SO expensive. But worth it. Check out my ravelry page...I'm wearing my Renaissance costume I made.


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks Maryanne, _Vaca Frita_ and your notes are in the kitchen note-book!
> 
> Dave


Don't forget to help the boys to set up a book for themselves for uni, they will be extra popular with the girls if they can cook!!! 
Just watching '2 Greedy Italians' on BBC2 makes me very hungry


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i love a good salsa, i never have enough fresh tomatoes to fix ours with so i use canned tomatoes, i just put canned chilies, cilantro, onions, salt and pepper to taste, please share your recipe, we love good salsa and i like cilantro, it is what adds the pop.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good morning, all, its a Saturday and I'm running late-which shouldn't be possible on a Saturday. I have to travel to Ludington to visit a friend two hours away, was too tired to go last night, so probably won't be back to this forum. Yes, the knitting is going with me. The poncho is already packed in the truck. Now to get some breakfast(after being up for an hour and a half) and head out. Have a great day all, and the conversations I did read looked like a lot of fun. I'm sorry I have to miss them. See you guys Monday afternoon when I return.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarahnotts said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Maryanne, _Vaca Frita_ and your notes are in the kitchen note-book!
> ...


The many benefits of being able to cook have been pointed out to them as an added incentive!

Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

CRdogmom said:


> Sounds yummy! I think I will try making it in the crock pot as I do not have an oven. A small crock inside a larger crock pot. I make an awesome Irish brown bread using this method.


I must admit, I'm curious about this method. I take my oven entirely for granted, though I absolutely love it until I have to clean it. Just made some Irish Brown Soda bread last week, and now am taking a frozen brick to a friend's as a thank you for having me over and putting me to work;-). Have a great weekend. Really must get on the road now.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

knitwit4me said:


> Hi every one i wish you would all shut up about food , you are all making me very tempted , only joking , I love being with you , ther are so many thinghs going on all the time, Love all Vron from England xxxxxx


Use part-skim ricotta cheese in place of the bread, and cut the sugar in half, then enjoy;-).


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for the information I will check out this site.
> ...


Thanks I signed up for their newsletter.You girls need to help keep me in line,it got too low yesterday and I felt awful.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

When my son was in high school, the boys were required to take home ec. and the girls were required to take shop.
You never know when you may need to use it.
Debbie


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Good morning all. Happy birthday zapknitter. It seems our international community has come together for another tea party. I read all the receipes and they sound interesting. I may try a few. This is a weekend of rememberances, cookouts and knitting. I have my cup of coffee and I am about to embark on preparing a spot on the deck for me to Knit. The weather seems perfect for my husband to be on the grill. :thumbup:


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > glnwhi said:
> ...


You might be cutting to many carbs, eat a small snack in between meals, like a few walnuts. They seem to help me when first diagnosed.
Debbie


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

My daughter did home ec at school, with the boys, and I am sure she will be ok when she leaves home, but her boyfriend can't even boil an egg, and he's 19, she tries to teach him.
She has just finished her 1st year at college doing welding, and has a place for next year for the more advanced stuff, so although she is not academic, she should be able to get a good job. Ultimatley she would love to make massive metal sculptures.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everybody, i hope all is well with you all. fireball dave's recipe looks good. i'll write down the recipe. it's going to be humid & kinda hot today so i'm going to work on my crocheting & knitting my other sock. will display them when i get done. i'm just starting my other sock.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave...all,
Whew just got intouch with my sis in Arkansas...she and her daughters live near the Missouri border..about 3 hours from Joplin..I have been trying to get intouch cause they have had severe storms and more tornado warnings...and believe it or not they were damaged from the Joplin tornados..NOT as severely but they too felt the hail and winds.
Geez...she just got back from Iraq a few months ago...why should I worry? lol 
Hugs and God Bless...just had to share...as I finished my french toast...and fresh from the tree grapefruit..yummm.
*raises coffee cup* here..here.
Hugs, 
Camilla


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> > ChocolatePom said:
> ...


Thanks Debbie


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave...all,
> Whew just got intouch with my sis in Arkansas...she and her daughters live near the Missouri border..about 3 hours from Joplin..I have been trying to get intouch cause they have had severe storms and more tornado warnings...and believe it or not they were damaged from the Joplin tornados..NOT as severely but they too felt the hail and winds.
> Geez...she just got back from Iraq a few months ago...why should I worry? lol
> Hugs and God Bless...just had to share...as I finished my french toast...and fresh from the tree grapefruit..yummm.
> ...


hi, i hope your sister is okay. was she in the military?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good morning from the shores of Lake Erie in Ohio.....I've had my decaf green tea, and am ready to face the day. What I have facing me is 20# of fresh peas to shell. Fresh peas are SUCH a treat and are next to impossible to find. We used to have fresh peas all the time when I was a kid (l-o-n-g ago!). So when any are found, I buy all that is available. Hence.....20# to shell. Not a recipe, but an oh-so-delicious treat! Once shelled, put in a pot, sprinkle some baking soda on them, pour boiling water over them. Bring to a boil (watch carefully...they can quickly boil over, making quite a mess!), strain, return to pot, pour boiling water over them again. Bring to a boil......they are done! Strain, add some butter, and prepare for a taste of heaven! mmmmmmmm! Can't wait for dinner tonight!
Carol (IL)


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

rubyjean said:


> This is a really easy dessert to make when you would really prefer to be knitting!
> 
> Easy Custard Pie
> 
> ...


Does this egg custard mix go into a pastry pie shell or just an empty pie dish? It sounds wonderful and I would like to try it but need this clarification first. Thanks!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Good day from NM...Just finished watering my small lawn. (sob) We have been over 100 days without precipitation so I envy all the rain and wet weather many of you are talking about. The directions for the food all sound so good and will try some. I am finishing a crocheted bag/purse and have finished a baby hat for a friend who adopted the most darling little girl recently. A Linus blanket is taking forever but should be finished by our next meeting. I have been to the Ren. fair that was talked about and would love to return. The jousting was amazing. We have a smaller but excellent Faire in Las Cruces---great crafts, turkey legs, belly dancers and the Queen and her court complete with greyhound coursers. Happy Birthday to all that it applies


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone, First of all....HAPPY BIRTHDAY to zipknitter and to Dave's son!!! Next, who in the world is going to pay for my weight gain after eating all these AWESOME dishes? Wow you guys, these all sound so very yummy!! I too am not able to eat sugar, so I know that there is brown sugar in the splenda family, also powdered, if you need it. Sorry I missed last weeks tea party, my son was in a state of numerous seizures every day and night. These were the worst yet. Has been seizure free for two days now so hopefully he's done for awhile. I slept most of yesterday, after work, to catch up. Let's Party!!! Dave, I too am doing one each of your cosies and will do more upon request of my family. I am VERY grateful to each and every one of you for being here as a distraction from my son's trouble.....without you I never would have made it through this time.....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Good Morning Everyone, First of all....HAPPY BIRTHDAY to zipknitter and to Dave's son!!! Next, who in the world is going to pay for my weight gain after eating all these AWESOME dishes? Wow you guys, these all sound so very yummy!! I too am not able to eat sugar, so I know that there is brown sugar in the splenda family, also powdered, if you need it. Sorry I missed last weeks tea party, my son was in a state of numerous seizures every day and night. These were the worst yet. Has been seizure free for two days now so hopefully he's done for awhile. I slept most of yesterday, after work, to catch up. Let's Party!!! Dave, I too am doing one each of your cosies and will do more upon request of my family. I am VERY grateful to each and every one of you for being here as a distraction from my son's trouble.....without you I never would have made it through this time.....


I hope his condition stabilises, it must both tiring and worrying for you. Glad to hear we're being a good distraction.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kichi, best wishes and prayers to you. Everyday should be celebrated as a birthday for your son. I'm sorry you have such a load....I'm sure we're all glad to be able to help in any way we can. I find knitting a much needed relaxer in times of stress. It has worked well for me. Take care of yourself, as well as your son.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Also, where does one get the brown sugar Splenda? I don't need the real sugar and my husband can't eat it either. I'm trying to adjust to using Splenda in place of sugar...not always successful.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Maelinde, it sounds delicious, and I love baked potatoes more than any other type. I do them a lot in the oven over winter, and on the barbi in the summer. Please do share the recipe.

Thanks


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Also, where does one get the brown sugar Splenda? I don't need the real sugar and my husband can't eat it either. I'm trying to adjust to using Splenda in place of sugar...not always successful.


Most grocery stores have Splenda Brown Sugar Blend. It does have some regular sugar in it. If you go on Splenda.com they tell you how to make powdered sugar from Splenda and have a lot of recipes.
Debbie


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

DAVE. Thanks for your recipe. Being from England, I have similar recipes, but I know them as steamed puddings. I guess because of the Ben Marie method of cooking. 
Thanks for explaining where it came from, and I will definitely try your recipe when my kids come to visit this weekend.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sarahnotts said:


> My daughter did home ec at school, with the boys, and I am sure she will be ok when she leaves home, but her boyfriend can't even boil an egg, and he's 19, she tries to teach him.
> She has just finished her 1st year at college doing welding, and has a place for next year for the more advanced stuff, so although she is not academic, she should be able to get a good job. Ultimatley she would love to make massive metal sculptures.


good for her


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes Dave, a GOOD distraction! When my son was in the coming out of his seizure, all I could do is sit by him and speak softly to him to relax him and read the writings of you wonderful folks. You are always so up and full of good things it was definately a GOOD distraction. I didn't have time to type a comment before next seizure hit but you folks sure helped during the worst parts. He had them day and night so was quite busy for awhile there.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

scotslass said:


> zipknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, today is my Birthday and no one remembered, as usual, so I was planning to read posts here and then look through some cookbooks for something different. You have changed my mind so will just print off a few recipes from here and make myself a trifle(since that's what Mom called what is listed here as Deptford pudding and her Granny was from the UK) Here in South Dakota there doesn't seem to be many who like to dabble in yarn or good food, so I'm alone in my madness. Maybe it's because I am a transplanted Oregonian and used to different food styles. I also make a mean salsa that I used to sell dozens of jars of at craft fairs. Maybe I need to make some more this year for Christmas gifts.
> ...


Happy Happy Birthday! We are all glad you were born!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Also, where does one get the brown sugar Splenda? I don't need the real sugar and my husband can't eat it either. I'm trying to adjust to using Splenda in place of sugar...not always successful.


i bough it at the regular grocery store. it should be right beside the Splenda with the regular sugar.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks Maryanne, _Vaca Frita_ and your notes are in the kitchen note-book!
> 
> Dave


You are very welcome Dave, It's the least I can to for you as I really appreciate attending your delightful tea party.

My worst tea party was back in the dark ages when I was a freshman in college. I was required to attend tea on Thursday afternoon every week to learn to balance a tea cup on my knee, and listen to a talk (lecture) from the "house mother". It lasted from 4Pm til 6Pm, was sheer torture and by 6 I was famished.

The best tea party (apart from yours which I truly love) was one I gave for three little girls, one of them my BGd
We planned it for weeks and invited their other grandmother. Didn't get to make the cookies myself but did get the best and fanciest ones from the bakery.

We went shopping and bought feather boas to match their Easter dresses. We got high heel (play) shoes.We picked out beads and made bracelets and necklaces and straw hats with lots of flowers on them. We were going to have a High Tea. They were all wiggling in anticipation.

While we were preparing for the tea we were also discussing how you behaved at functions such as teas.
I got to teach them how to have good manners in a fun and productive way with a little hype thrown in. I showed them how to do it all, including to remember to have that tea cup holding hand having the pinkie sticking out just so,

We also had a child size complete china tea set, child size flatware, cloth tablecloth and matching napkins. On the afternoon of the tea, I set a small round wrought iron table with matching chairs. We also had a small bouquet of flowers in the center of the table.

A mom was in a bedroom with the girls helping them to get ready and the other Grandma was ensconced in the place of honor in the living room.I was playing the role of the tea server.

I wish you could have seen those faces as they made
their grand entrance. They were unbelievable. Poised, they took their napkins and put them in their laps, they remembered please and thank you, may I, yes ma'am,
and not to reach for things, but to ask. They did
everything including the pinkie. With their mouths open in surprise and tears in their eyes Grandma and Mom couldn't get over what they were seeing, The little girls were glowing and looked as if they were in an enchanted moment, seeing magic. They had looked to me for cues and reassurance, but they did it all themselves.

It was a most wonderful moment in time.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Kichi,
So sorry for your troubles. I will keep a good thought for you both.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Wow, today is my Birthday and no one remembered, as usual, so I was planning to read posts here and then look through some cookbooks for something different. You have changed my mind so will just print off a few recipes from here and make myself a trifle(since that's what Mom called what is listed here as Deptford pudding and her Granny was from the UK) Here in South Dakota there doesn't seem to be many who like to dabble in yarn or good food, so I'm alone in my madness. Maybe it's because I am a transplanted Oregonian and used to different food styles. I also make a mean salsa that I used to sell dozens of jars of at craft fairs. Maybe I need to make some more this year for Christmas gifts.
> Thanks for the brightening of my day.


Happy birthday from PurpleV


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

FB Dave,
How many servings from the Deptford Pudding?


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning, and greetings from New Mexico, USA.  It is Saturday about 10:45. Already had coffee, Cheerios, and some knitting. I'm currently working on a cardigan for myself in a very pale blue. Just recently finished a cari from my DIL and couldn't wait to start another.

Love all the cooking going on!!!! Dave, your bread pudding sounds great! The salsa recipe too (from TX). Here in NM we have same stuff, but different versions. The bread pudding type stuff is usually made with a "hard sauce." Meaning it is made with extremely good bourbon or rum, and it is not cooked, so you can get snockered on the sauce alone! Perhaps I'll send the recipe later for anyone interested. The salsa...yep, we make and eat a TON of it in NM. Mostly it is hot peppers, tomatoes, garlic and onion. Cilantro is used frequently too. Seems people here like everything hot...being a native I do too! We also have chile here...a pepper that is roasted in the fall and used all sorts of ways. Then at the end of the year when the chile turns red it is mostly dried and used for making enchilada sauce. It is also lovely roasted and pealed before it dries. Can't think of many places you can even buy chile except in NM, maybe AZ and probably TX.

Sounds like everyone is having a lovely weekend. Me too. My hubby and I are going to a house warming later this afternoon and I'm making a Chinese Pot Roast. Smells like heaven so far! 

I wish everyone a wonderful time, and I'll check back with y'all later to see what has been happening. We are already at 10 pages as I type....We'll probably get up to 100 this weekend!!!

Thanks for starting a wonderful chat session Dave!
Jacki


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Also, where does one get the brown sugar Splenda? I don't need the real sugar and my husband can't eat it either. I'm trying to adjust to using Splenda in place of sugar...not always successful.


Your local grocery store should carry it - right next to the regular Splenda.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

next friday is the last day of school here - the three oldest grandchildren are having end of the year parties here - so there should be ten or fifteen extra children for part of the weekend. they are usually pretty good - however - do you know how much extra children can eat? lol

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Good morning, and greetings from New Mexico, USA.  It is Saturday about 10:45. Already had coffee, Cheerios, and some knitting. I'm currently working on a cardigan for myself in a very pale blue. Just recently finished a cari from my DIL and couldn't wait to start another.
> 
> Love all the cooking going on!!!! Dave, your bread pudding sounds great! The salsa recipe too (from TX). Here in NM we have same stuff, but different versions. The bread pudding type stuff is usually made with a "hard sauce." Meaning it is made with extremely good bourbon or rum, and it is not cooked, so you can get snockered on the sauce alone! Perhaps I'll send the recipe later for anyone interested. The salsa...yep, we make and eat a TON of it in NM. Mostly it is hot peppers, tomatoes, garlic and onion. Cilantro is used frequently too. Seems people here like everything hot...being a native I do too! We also have chile here...a pepper that is roasted in the fall and used all sorts of ways. Then at the end of the year when the chile turns red it is mostly dried and used for making enchilada sauce. It is also lovely roasted and pealed before it dries. Can't think of many places you can even buy chile except in NM, maybe AZ and probably TX.
> 
> ...


Jacki, please share your Chinese Pot Roast recipe when you have time. I haven't heard of that one before.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a happy birthday to you - do lots of nice things for yourself today and everyday.

sam


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

gracieanne, Thank you for caring. It is pretty much gone for now and we are both recovering quite well. He has had this since he was 10 months old, so, we are kinda used to it..if we can be... and know just what to do so....now we just go on as usual until next bout hits. Could be as long as 10 months away, or next week....we never know. That is why he is still home at age 36. He responds to me where he doesn't others. He quits breathing and his heart stops during the worst ones, good to know CPR, so have to be near at all times. Some can be VERY scary and others I deal with quite okay. At any rate I am well used to these happening and do what must be done to keep him going. When free of the seizures he is very active, plays basketball for hours a day, coaches and practices hours a day so he keeps fit. Hardest part for me is trying to turn him to his side as I weigh about 125 lbs. and he weighs about 225 lbs. It would be comical if not for the stress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a friend in seattle - when he turned forty he had a tshirt made the read "40 - twice as good as twenty". had a great time in my forties - am about ready to find out what the seventies will be like.

sam


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Your receipe sounds yummy.....we are gearing up to celebrate Memorial Day. Got the good ole USA flag flying and steaks are thawing. We will throw them on the grill with all the fixings....and cold beer to top it off. God bless those that served....and are still serving to keep us safe : )


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Maryanne, _Vaca Frita_ and your notes are in the kitchen note-book!
> ...


I hope you took lots of pictures, Maryanne, although it sounds as if your memories are great, too.

When my twin granddaughters were staying with us for a week or so one summer, we went down to the beach to stay in our travel trailer. I told them we would have a tea party. "A tea party? What's that?" Well, I explained what it was all about. Unfortunately, I didn't have the teacups, etc., as you did, but we ate lots of goodies and invited two other little girls from a neighborng campsite. We ate at our picnic table. Haha! I still remember it, but I don't know if they do.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, and many more 'HEALTHY ONES'


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Southern California. It is 10:10 a.m. and I just finished my first cup of coffee. I'm planning on knitting and crocheting all day today and tomorrow. Healing from a triple fracture in my left ankle and having a difficult time getting around, so today is rest time. Dave, your recipe sounds great. Being fortunate to have a lemon tree in my backyard, I sometimes wonder what to do with all of those lemons. Now I'll have a great recipe for a great sounding dessert.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, and greetings from New Mexico, USA.  It is Saturday about 10:45. Already had coffee, Cheerios, and some knitting. I'm currently working on a cardigan for myself in a very pale blue. Just recently finished a cari from my DIL and couldn't wait to start another.
> ...


You Bet! Really quite simple...just takes awhile to cook.

1 - 2lb rump, top round or bottom round roast.
4 - "quarter" sized slices of ginger root (pealed)
2 - cloves of garlic (pressed)
2 - TBS cooking oil
1 - star anise
2 - cups water (boiling)
3 - TBS of soy sauce
3 - TBS sherry (or white wine)
2 - TBS sugar
1/2 tsp salt

Heat pot (I used a cast iron Dutch Oven) on medium high. Add oil, and when it is hot, then add the garlic and ginger. Stir around for a minute then put the roast in and brown on all sides. Add the soy sauce and sherry (wine). Then add the water, sugar, salt, and star anise. Bring to a constant simmer and let it simmer for about 2 hours.

To eat hot, remove roast from pot and let cool for a few minutes. Cut it in half lengthwise, (thats because most of these roasts are kind of fat) then slice into thin slices, serve with remaining pot sauce.

To eat cold, let roast cool in liquid (takes an hour or so). Remove roast and slice same as above. Now the pot sauce will be more gelatinous, and just spread it on slices. Great for sandwiches or just cuz it is hot outside!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good Morning all, 

It's almost 10am for me in Southern California, USA. I'm sipping my tea and reading your entries. 

My mom used to make a similar bread pudding, except that she used brown sugar and put raisins in it. 

I was up late last night, frogging my grandson's socks. I was almost about to do the Kitchener stitch when I decided to measure the sock and it was too long... about an inch and a quarter....uggghhh!! So, sometime today, I will return to it, finish it and begin the second sock to complete the pair. I'm also about to begin a baby blanket for my niece's baby boy that is due in early August. 

When the blankie and socks are finish, I will begin to make the dolls from the knit book named, Knit Your Own Royal Wedding." Are you all familiar with this book? I'm glad I didn't begin before the wedding took place because the colors for the outfits would have been wrong. I plan to used colors such as they wore on April, 29th. I can't wait to begin this project. I'm searching for the yarns now. It should be fun. 

Maelinde, my mouth watered when I read you entry regarding salsa. My mother made the best hot salsa (jalapenos, yellow japoness, tomatoes, onions, cilentro, salt, no vinegar or garlic). She left the seeds in to make it muy caliente! Yummy...


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

I'M SORRY you are going through this, Kichi. And I'm sorry for your son. It's hard to see your child like that, I'm sure. Hope they are not too frequent

Blessings for both of you


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

So pleased to join in this tea party today. God bless all who gave the Supreme Sacrifice to preserve our freedoms, wherever/whomever we are. A million thanks from the bottom of my heart to all who presently serve or have served to maintain what others have established. Fly your colors proudly, especially today !! Always remember......


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Doris,

I'm sure they remember. Grandmas are special. I even remember small little things that happened between my dad's mom and me. and I didn't see her much until the year before she died when I was six. She was always crocheting beautiful things that fascinated me, She gave me my first crafting kit to make bead jewery for my 6th birthday. I used to dream about her and her teaching me how to make things I believe I take after her the most,


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> So pleased to join in this tea party today. God bless all who gave the Supreme Sacrifice to preserve our freedoms, wherever/whomever we are. A million thanks from the bottom of my heart to all who presently serve or have served to maintain what others have established. Fly your colors proudly, especially today !! Always remember......


To most people, it is just another day off from work. To those of us who have lost loved ones in wars (my father died in the early 60's - complications of tuberculous from WWII), those who served in Vietnam, all the Middle East wars, and those we don't even know about, it is a day to remember. I'm so thankful for those who returned from all to continue contribute to society it all ways. I'm so very thankful for those who serve/served because I continue to live in a free world. We could not do it without them.

Never forget.....


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Alexia, Thank you, they are pretty much gone for this time, and we made it through once again. It's a never know when next bout is going to come. It may sound cold but he has been going through this for 35 years and it is common for us now. It still is scary at times but 35 years of it makes it kinda easier, if you know what I mean. Never really easy.....but you know what I mean.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good afternoon from New Jersey ! Already had my morning coffee, but we always have tea in the afternoon/evening. 

We began our holiday weekend by going out for dinner last night.The supreme treat were the GIGANTIC strawberries on the dessert buffet!! Even being a bona fide chocoholic, I really didn't miss my favorite food group, as those berries were nearly indescribable in their appearance as well as wonderful flavor. I'll bet that between my husband & I we consumed a pound of them....which wasn't difficult considering their size.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Dorisage...hope your leg heals quickly. I had a very bad/hard trip/fall on the way into the gym 3 weks ago & really banged-up my left knee very badly. Luckily nothing was broken, but aside from the remaining swelling of my lower leg, I have a really badly deeply skinned kneecap that will have to heal "from the inside out" taking much longer than if it had been able to be sutured. So much for daily swimming for awhile. It a,so severely limits my physical activity, so I join you in taking that much more comfort in knitting each day .


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

was planning to get our stuff at walmart, and then pick some poke salad, but hby is feeling like he has another kidney stone. we usually keep him on a tonic every month and i got slack, cause he hasn't had any prob. in nearly a yr. one yr. he had to be zapped twice to break them up to pass them and that is a mere $1600. a pop. so a herbalist guy told a friend to mix equal parts of pinapple juice and tonic water and add a pinch of ground ginger. i mix it in a gallon jug and it takes a can of pinapple juice and one and a half bottle of the unsweet tonic water and i add what i concider to be a pinch for this size concoction. and make no mistake about it, it tastes awful!!!!!!!! but i am telling you it works, it dissolves them before they can become a problem. so i gotta get some mixed up for him. what he does, i put in frig and he drinks on it daily till the gunk is gone, then i don't fool with it again until another month and after being plagued with stones for several yrs this was working. so i guess i will try to figure out this knitting in circles thing. arggggh.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Maryrose..beautiful name.
No she ...*coff* volunteered to go as a civil servant as they needed her expertise ...I told her when she got home...I was going to slap her silly for going lol j/k ..I am actually so proud of her...and I told her so.
She also volunteered (had to learn and get a license to drive a bus) to transport GI's for different errands including going home.
When they were down..she would say to them on the bus...Geez you look like you could use a cuppa fun..she had them all laughing.
Thanks for asking.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla



maryrose said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave...all,
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sarahnotts said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Maryanne, _Vaca Frita_ and your notes are in the kitchen note-book!
> ...


Sarah, I love your avatar. Are you teaching your kitten to knit?  I noticed you're from Nottingham. I had a pen pal from Nottingham when I was in high school. Still have her picture somewhere in the house. She had the most beautiful complexion as most of you English girls and women do.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks 2catsinnj - I'm originally from Brooklyn. My late husband grew up in Belleville, NJ. And this weekend I have a house guest - my daughter's cat. 
Donna J - what is "poke salad"?


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

maryanne
What a wonderful memory for you and your grandaughter. Having taught elementary school for 34 years I can tell you they will remember especially since you had them so involved in the process.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Kichi
It doesn't get any easier when they are older. Even though the process is memorized the heart still hurts for them and don't forget to take care of you as well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave,
Bread pudding is my husbans's favorite and Mae Linde I would love the salsa recipe. We will have fresh tomatoes before too long, God willing. God Bless and Hugs to all...Betty


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good afternoon to all. Have just finished catching up on all the posts and my mouth is watering dispite the breakfast Subway earlier. Have to go pick bigger box to pack for niece (See Chit Chat Joplin Update on Niece) and get packed before tomorrow for shipping. I see the garden fairy left a new flat of flowers on the patio table, so I SHOULD do some yard work as well. One daughter recovering from minor surgery and other doing same but also doing vigil for her dear friend who is not excpected to survive through the week-end. Need to give them quick calls and my Mom before running necessary errands.

KnitPicks order came late yesterday including the book in which SewBizGrl has 2 patterns published. It is a fun book "Sock Yarn One-Skein Wonders". Will probably string the 800 beads so I can start slouch sox for granddaughter while watching all my beloved races this week-end. Stayed up really late 3:30 to watch taped 7th game in Stanley Cup finals last night. Great Game.....

It is so hot and humid, can't decide whether to go cut hair to a nub (after all this time growing out) or hide under a hat and just bite the bullet and do errands. Tis wonderful tea party is keeping me from doing either.

Youngest daughter collects teapots - for granddaughter's 6th or 7th birthday, rented a community building, hired a lady who brought in racks of clothe and accessories and did a tea party themed party. Everyone dressed and hatted, maicures and make-up booths manned and beautiful pots as centerpiece on every table, dancing, silly games. a great time had by all. My favorite memory is the picture of Grandpa, me and girls. Grandpa had the biggest hat and the longest rope of pearls. All the girls wanted to dance an Irish jig with him. 

I owe some of you a PM and will soon, but I now feel so guilty, I AM goingto shut down and get busy. All be good while I'm gone, I'll be back checking up on you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dave,
> Bread pudding is my husbans's favorite and Mae Linde I would love the salsa recipe. We will have fresh tomatoes before too long, God willing. God Bless and Hugs to all...Betty


For me _Bread Pudding_ is very solid, something different from the much lighter _Deptford Pudding_. It's a good way of using up stale bread.

*Bread Pudding*
_Serves 2_

_Ingredients_

4 oz breadcrumbs
3 tbs mixed dried fruit
1 tbs cut mixed candied peel
1 tbs shredded suet (or softened margarine)
1 tbs granulated sugar
1/2 tsp ground mixed spice
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
milk to mix

_Method
Preheat oven to 180degC/350degF/Gas regulo 4_

Mix all the dry ingredients together thoroughly.

Add sufficient milk to make a stiffish mixture. Stand for a couple of minutes to allow the bread to absorb the milk, then add a little more milk and stir again.

Turn into a small greased ovenproof dish and bake for about an hour, until crisp and browned on top.

Dredge with granulated sugar and serve hot with custard, or cold on its own.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## knitmeister (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey what a good idea and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Also, where does one get the brown sugar Splenda? I don't need the real sugar and my husband can't eat it either. I'm trying to adjust to using Splenda in place of sugar...not always successful.


hi, is it in your local grocery store? i have to buy brown sugar splenda too for my family & it's in my local grocery store.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm exhausted! I left you all last evening at page 3 or 4 and have just finished reading everything since then. I wanted to send some individual answers, but that would take the rest of the day and another 12 pages.  So here's the abbreviated version: 

Happy Birthday to all for whom it applies this weekend.

The food entries all sound wonderful, but just because I'm pushy, may I ask that those who mentioned wasabi deviled eggs and crock pot Irish brown bread please step forward with those recipes as well.

Kichi, I'm so sorry you and your son have gone through another rough patch, and glad all seems to be well now. It's good to know that just reading the forum can provide a little respite.

Maryanne, your wonderful tea party story brought me close to tears, and revived some long-ago memories.

To those who have served or are serving, or have family who served, thank you. We have a strong Navy presence where I live, active and retired, and Memorial Day here is always more than just a chance for barbecues and car sales.

And to add my own good news to the mix: my youngest daughter has just been accepted as a transfer student to Hunter College/CUNY, to complete her bachelor studies in biology with medical school as her ultimate goal - and my youngest granddaughter (her niece) has just cut her first tooth! Happiness everywhere!

Now, I'm off to a baby shower and will check on you all later. Have fun, folks.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

it is a stalk plant that has broad leaves on it, you pick only the tender leaves, when you have a couple sacs full you go home wash the leaves then boil and pour water off about 2-3 times (supposidly because if you don't do this it will give you a tummy ache) then you put it in a skillet with a tat of bacon grease and crack one egg in salt/pepper and stir until the egg is scrambled and cooked in the poke salad. it grows in the wild and is so good with a pot of beans and cornbread. i always hunted it with my dad, he is unable to do that now, so i always fix it up and take him some. its a southern thing i guess.


----------



## Gingercobb1 (May 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening.
> 
> Let's all be international in our knitting and lifestyles, it's time for a cosy chat over a cuppa!
> 
> ...


Ahh! Lemon Bread Pudding. I remember my grandmother serving something like this!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good afternoon to all. I have just made it to page 12 after copying all the great sounding recipes.
My SS class put together a cookbook two years ago...had it published and sold them as fundraisers. Full of wonderful recipes. I put all of my Mom's (passed away in 2007) great recipes. She was known for her pound cakes, Mexican Cornbread, Shrimp Hushpuppies, and many other great things. My sister's famous recipe is Trash. I put in many of my own and gave each of the kids one, so they would all have copy of family "heirlooms".
I was late getting to puter as we had funeral this a.m.
Kichi, my heart goes out to you for all the years of trial and tribulation as does my love and deep respect. You have won a crown in Heaven I am sure.
Memorial Day is officially Monday. I plan to stay off of this foot that hurts so badly (Have second opinion on surgery June 15th). I plan to crochet some & knit some.
Beth & Debra, I, too, made my first hat. Did not like the gathering at the top. Like a smoother finish, so gonna try again with another pattern.
Happy Birthday to Dave's son,zip knitter, & I think Sarahnetts.
I am proud to be an American and very grateful to those who served, are serving, & to those who made the ultimate sacrifice. I continue to keep those in harm's way in my prayers as well as their families. God Bless You All...Much Love...and many Hugs...Betty


----------



## Renn (Apr 15, 2011)

Maelinde, I would love to try your recipe for fresh tomato salsa. I was born and raised in Texas, but have lived in Michigan for many years. I miss Tex-Mex food. Can't get the "Real thing" here, even though there are many great restaurants.
Regards, Renn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

This being a race weekend, I have an extra egg cosy design for everybody to play with. A an example in bright mauve can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12523-1.html

Hope it amuses
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good afternoon to all. I have just made it to page 12 after copying all the great sounding recipes.
> My SS class put together a cookbook two years ago...had it published and sold them as fundraisers. Full of wonderful recipes. I put all of my Mom's (passed away in 2007) great recipes. She was known for her pound cakes, Mexican Cornbread, Shrimp Hushpuppies, and many other great things. My sister's famous recipe is Trash. I put in many of my own and gave each of the kids one, so they would all have copy of family "heirlooms".
> I was late getting to puter as we had funeral this a.m.
> Kichi, my heart goes out to you for all the years of trial and tribulation as does my love and deep respect. You have won a crown in Heaven I am sure.
> ...


Bulldog, you can't tease us like that. Now what is "Trash" and can you please share the recipe?


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> This being a race weekend, I have an extra egg cosy design for everybody to play with. A an example in bright mauve can be found at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12523-1.html
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, Idon't know about the size of your egg cosy, but mine looks more like a small preemie hat. It's too big for an egg. I think my gauge is right, so I don't know what I did wrong.
Debbie


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > This being a race weekend, I have an extra egg cosy design for everybody to play with. A an example in bright mauve can be found at:
> ...


Go buy goose eggs.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > This being a race weekend, I have an extra egg cosy design for everybody to play with. A an example in bright mauve can be found at:
> ...


Mine are a fairly loose fit on the large free-range eggs I get delivered by my milkman. I can only suggest you try a smaller needle size to fit the eggs you get where you live. The photo is of the cosy from which I drew the chart and wrote the pattern, I do it in that order.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGtAkX6wlFk


Wait until Dave sees those tea cosies! Wish they would slow down the video so we could study them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > This being a race weekend, I have an extra egg cosy design for everybody to play with. A an example in bright mauve can be found at:
> ...


Debra, did you use DK yarn or knitting worsted? That would make a big difference.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


You are right about that, I had geese about 20 years ago. It cost to much of my sanity. We had a problem with skunks killing them.
Debbie


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I'm either going to go with a smaller needle or less stitches. That one is going in my bag of hats for Nurses for Newborns. I don't have my own chickens any more, buy them at the store.
Debbie


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGtAkX6wlFk
> ...


I agree. I would like to use it to get some ideas.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


They were the same gauge as Dave's one pattern and I used worsted weight. I will try again, that one won't go to waste, it will go to charity, looks just like my small preemie hats.
Debbie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGtAkX6wlFk
> ...


I really must get round to typing up one of my tea cosy designs. It's fairly standard, but I have a few entertaining motifs that get slapped on it!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Maryanne, _Vaca Frita_ and your notes are in the kitchen note-book!
> ...


What a lovely memory you shared! Thanks. It made me smile as I imagined the party. What fun. My daughter (now 35 y/o) and I have set a new goal to attend at least one tea party each year. She lives in Miami Beach and I am in Chicago, so getting together is a bit difficult. So, one a year is reasonable...wish we could do more. Our best was in London - champagne included! The tea at the Biltmore in Florida was a disappointment. but, each one is fun and delightful. I need to get her tuned into this tea party, which is fast becoming a favorite with me!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Dave 
That pud sounds wonderful, too bad I swore off cooking when my last kid left home. Too much work for one, but you may have tempted me to start again. Good for taste, but not so good for my fat parts. :|


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I would love a tea cosy pattern. It's early enough to start on Christmas presents. I like the idea.


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

easy peasy stewed Plums I'd forgotten how good they were till recently!!
Place plums, as many or few as you wish, in pan - sprinkle with sugar, I guess about tablespoon per plum, cinnamon stick and a sprinkle of nutmeg cover with water, bring to simmer for aout 10 15 mins somtimes i forget them but no matter.... serve hot or cold with plain yoghurt (greek style mmmmmm) (I never measure anything!sorry) Great with cereal in the morning if you have any left over!! Happy weekend sue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katynora - go back a few pages - you will find the recipes

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just taking another break aftter dropping a million beads all over upstairs floor and packing peanuts all over garage and stealing boxes from attic storage items. Finally found the packing tape, but feel I am a hazard to my own health for the moment. must be low on caffiene. MORE wonderful recipies and a terrific new cozy. LOVE the tea cozies. Had I seen these the beginning of March to participate in the auction, I would probably have incurred significant debt. I collect sheep and could not have let that one get away, not to mention some lovely fields and cottages.
Think I'll do a little site hopping and knit a few rows on baby blanket before attempting any more work. See ya'll later.


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sarahnotts said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I actually have a cocker spaniel, 2 love birds and tropical fish - so do'nt tell them I have a cute kitten as my avatar, found it on the internet today, all of my pets hate cats especially the dog!!! I moved to Nottingham about 8 years ago, but am a Surrey/Hampshire girl through and through. Born in Farnham Surrey, grew up in Frogmore, Hampshire, just on Surrey/Hants border


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Yes Dave, a GOOD distraction! When my son was in the coming out of his seizure, all I could do is sit by him and speak softly to him to relax him and read the writings of you wonderful folks. You are always so up and full of good things it was definately a GOOD distraction. I didn't have time to type a comment before next seizure hit but you folks sure helped during the worst parts. He had them day and night so was quite busy for awhile there.


Kichi, sorry about your sons seizures. I had a grand mall seizure, a couple of years ago, I have Epilepsy,. The medicine I am taking now seems to control it. I know that the seizures can come again. But so far so good. My heart and prayers go out to you and your son.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi All, It's 6:30 here. Sorry to join so late. Spent the day helping at library book sale.I come home and what do I find. recipes again. That all we did at book sale,laugh and look at recipes. Came home to restart Shawlette. I have started it over about ten times, ready to give it up. I have to go now and get some Ice Tea, My show is on in a couple of minutes on PBS, Lark Rise To Candleford. It is so good. Have to get the book too. Don't think I'll knit tonight.After program look at new vogue Magazine and new book A Kitting Wrapsody,it looks so good.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > DebraSundhausen said:
> ...


The basic pattern comes out a bit tight on the eggs my milkman is delivering these days, that's why I added a few stitches. They are supposed to be a loose fit so they slip on and off easily.

There are some egg cosies that are designed to completely engulf both the egg and the cup, instead of perching. There are a couple of big ones on the way, they still work because of the air trapped inside.

Dave


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

KatyNora, Congratulations to your daughter, and grand-daughter. What a lovely feeling to have good news once in a while.

Gods Blessings


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Mine is about 8 1/2 inches around. In my giant ziploc bag I have a smaller hat than that. When I get the bag full I take them in to the charity. I guess I thought that they would be smaller.
Debbie


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your son, Dave. Wish him many more healthy ones


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

awww you need xtra huggs Dream....

Camilla



Dreamweaver said:


> Just taking another break aftter dropping a million beads all over upstairs floor and packing peanuts all over garage and stealing boxes from attic storage items. Finally found the packing tape, but feel I am a hazard to my own health for the moment. must be low on caffiene. MORE wonderful recipies and a terrific new cozy. LOVE the tea cozies. Had I seen these the beginning of March to participate in the auction, I would probably have incurred significant debt. I collect sheep and could not have let that one get away, not to mention some lovely fields and cottages.
> Think I'll do a little site hopping and knit a few rows on baby blanket before attempting any more work. See ya'll later.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the tension must be slightly out. Two stitches are lost in the seam, so if your cosies are coming out 8.5", that works out 39/8.5*4=18.35 which is nearly 4 stitches under my suggested tension of 22sts over 4"

Maybe a lighter weight of yarn and smaller needles is the answer.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Way too fun Dave...it matches your silver motorcycle pen.

Thanks again for your brilliant sharing.

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> This being a race weekend, I have an extra egg cosy design for everybody to play with. A an example in bright mauve can be found at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12523-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Josephine



PurpleV said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

When our kids were small they started learning how to do all types of housework and by the time they were in high school could cook, clean, iron clothes and do it better then most of my friends. My daughter in law says she was never so surprised as when her new DH made her a complete roast beef dinner with gravy just after they were married and it was much better then anything she could do so she decided to keep him. He still does most of the cooking and went on to do it professionally for several years. His sewing skills sure came in handy when he went to Iraq too, he sewed on nearly everyone's patches and name tags in his company.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I think the tension must be slightly out. Two stitches are lost in the seam, so if your cosies are coming out 8.5", that's 39/8.5*4=18.35 which is nearly 4 stitches under my suggested tension of 22sts over 4"
> 
> Maybe a lighter weight of yarn and smaller needles is the answer.
> 
> ...


I just made them plain and on dpn's. Are you saying that they should be bigger or smaller.
Debbie


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

YES please Dave...tea cosys next...I just LOVE them.

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Way too fun Dave...it matches your silver motorcycle pen.
> 
> Thanks again for your brilliant sharing.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad you like it, I try to come up with a variety of patterns.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Way too fun Dave...it matches your silver motorcycle pen.
> ...


I like the tea cosies books though I would probably use them only as a guide and do my own design. I'm thinking I want to make some as gifts with the separate knitted flowers on them. Though I like the scenic ones also, like at least one of the Yorkshire bunch.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is a little better look at some of the Yorkshire cosies.

http://www.theknitter.co.uk/2011/05/26/knitting-tea-cosies-rainforest-campaig/


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I think the tension must be slightly out. Two stitches are lost in the seam, so if your cosies are coming out 8.5", that's 39/8.5*4=18.35 which is nearly 4 stitches under my suggested tension of 22sts over 4"
> ...


They should be 1.5" smaller. I knitted mine flat on a pair of needles as as per my pattern. Because I use colour-work, I prefer to knit flat.

Like most people, I slip the first stitch of every row as a selvedge for seaming. Additionally, the yarn you are using is knitting up with 4 stitches less per 4", that's why yours are coming out so big.

Does that help?
Dave


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

my husband and i honeymooned in scotland he said the digestives would be like our graham crackers. hope you try them.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

Having a lazy Sunday morning here
Going to have to give that Deptford Pudding a whirl Dave - love the smell of lemons cooking 
Is looking like some showers headed our way this afternoon, so a good day to spend in a comfy chair knitting


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

mmmmmm - I am getting hungry now can I have 2 puddings for lunch - the custard pie sounds good as well - and I could knot while they are in the oven


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Wow, today is my Birthday and no one remembered, as usual, so I was planning to read posts here and then look through some cookbooks for something different. You have changed my mind so will just print off a few recipes from here and make myself a trifle(since that's what Mom called what is listed here as Deptford pudding and her Granny was from the UK) Here in South Dakota there doesn't seem to be many who like to dabble in yarn or good food, so I'm alone in my madness. Maybe it's because I am a transplanted Oregonian and used to different food styles. I also make a mean salsa that I used to sell dozens of jars of at craft fairs. Maybe I need to make some more this year for Christmas gifts.
> Thanks for the brightening of my day.


Happy Birthday to you - sending lots of smiles for a good day for you


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Dorisage, I live in a town called Voorhees, across the Delaware River from Philadelphia. It's peaceful, lots woods (& deer who eat all of my hosta each year !), but close enough to the city & all it has to offer, via a hi speed train. It never ceases to amaze me when I tell people where I'm from , they almost always think we're a stone's throw from New York City.
I found "Polk Salad Festival" in Tennessee, but after reading Donna's answer, I recall reading a book which mentioned Native Cherokees picking wild "poke/polk"(not sure which is correct) to cook for a meal.We all learn thngs here. I'm going to remember her mix to ward off kidney stones to pass along. Thank goodness we don't suffer from them.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I have enjoyed the tea party very much,thank you one and all.As this Memorial Day aproaches I think of all of those whom have served both at home and abroad my heartfelt thanks to each one. Most of us do not know what they endured,sickness,hunger,frostbite,and I'm sure homesickness.Yet they continued for God and country.I remember many nights when my Dad would wake us up yelling and he was back in battle,he paid the price of p.t.s.d.until his death 5years ago he was burried on Memorial Day 2006 I miss him but he reasts in peace now.The war for him is over.Please take a moment to remember him and all of the others on this Memorial Day. Glenda


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great site - love the cosies but am going to enjoy the entire site also.

thanks

sam


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday!Hope you have a happy day.Take Care. bily


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

penelope said:


> rubyjean said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really easy dessert to make when you would really prefer to be knitting!
> ...


This is a recipe I've had from my mother for many years called "Impossible Pie". It makes its own pie shell, of sorts, all at once. A wonderful treat for sure !!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> katynora - go back a few pages - you will find the recipes
> 
> sam


Hi, Sam. I guess I must be having a senior moment(s) today.  I scrolled back through the thread but only found the original reference to the two recipes I had asked about, not the recipes themselves. What I'm hoping to get are the wasabi deviled eggs mentioned by Joannem602 and CRdogmom's Irish brown bread. If you've seen those two, could you point me to the proper page? I promise to be eternally grateful.  Anyway, it's not like we haven't gotten a "few" other recipes this weekend, so I can probably survive without if I must. ;-)


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Alexia said:


> KatyNora, Congratulations to your daughter, and grand-daughter. What a lovely feeling to have good news once in a while.
> 
> Gods Blessings


It is a lovely feeling indeed, Alexia. Thank you for your kind thought.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katynora - i haven't seen those recipes either - heh people - where are the recipes - 

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have made this - forgot all about it until i saw your recipe - mine used selfrising flour but the result was the same - a great pie

sam


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

its now about 11m in Arkansas, i have just finished taking my lunch for tomarrow, makes it quick after church. have you ever taken chicken breast, rub with mayo, then roll in instant potato flakes. i put them in a pre sprayed baking dish and put lid on and bake for an hour or till they get golden on top. this makes the most moist chicken, i also did some scaloped potatoes and fried cabbage. i am the night owl in our house, i do my finest work late at night. yep, think we need a site for recipes only.... imagine if we lived close enough to go from one place to the next and tasted everyones fares.....


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> When our kids were small they started learning how to do all types of housework and by the time they were in high school could cook, clean, iron clothes and do it better then most of my friends. My daughter in law says she was never so surprised as when her new DH made her a complete roast beef dinner with gravy just after they were married and it was much better then anything she could do so she decided to keep him. He still does most of the cooking and went on to do it professionally for several years. His sewing skills sure came in handy when he went to Iraq too, he sewed on nearly everyone's patches and name tags in his company.


I had four children and became a single mom while all were in grade school. They also learned to do all the domestic chores, and to have any spending money or extra clothes, they had to earn it. They did babysitting and chores first, and they got part time jobs when they were old enough.

I used to feel very sad and quilty about the situation until I realized it really was not so much a burden as a blessing to them. They grew onto responsible, mature adults able to handle any situation. To my surprise, each one has said that they were glad and grateful that I taught them these things because it was such a help to them later in life.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

ToniJean said:


> Could you please share a picture of the tadpool loom. I love going to the Ren Faire, but live too far to go often.


This is the pic on their site in kit form -

http://www.knittingboard.com/Scarf_Kit_w_Smokey_Blue_Yarn_p/kit_knit.htm

It is basically a small wooden loom with metal pegs. It isn't adjustable like their other looms, but is small and very portable.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Vicki'sTextileTreasures said:


> So, you will be at Scarborough Faire in Waxahachie ? I saw that you live in Dallas, so I'm assuming that's where you are. If not, where ? I am a BIG fan of Renaissance festivals. I was also drawn by your idea of making kilt hose. I bought some from Scotland for my hubby to wear with his kilt and they were SO expensive. But worth it. Check out my ravelry page...I'm wearing my Renaissance costume I made.


Hi Vicki! Yes, Scarborough Faire in Waxahachie. I actually live in Arlington, so it is a bit of a drive.

This is the final weekend and we'll be back out there Sunday. We're taking Monday off to relax. 

We had a blast today - a bit sunburned and wind-burned, but still in good spirits. The Day of Wrong was hilarious and totally worth my husband wearing pink faerie wings, my SteamPunk socks, and my mini-topper (mini top hat). :shock:

He wouldn't let me get pics, so we'll have to hope someone else had the good sense to take some.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all it is almost the end of another weekend here in Australia. I wanted to catch up with you all at teaparty maybe next time. I am loving reading all your comments. 

I spent most of the weekend shopping and i bought a cheap but nice bag of vegies so I made a huge pot of soup and took that to a friends house with some nice Greek yogurt last night. We have enough to do us for a few more meals but I didn't bother with a pudding maybe I'll try one of your good quick ones another day. 

Have a good week.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

theyarnlady, I am interested in the medication you take. My son has been on what we thought was every type for epilepsy and so far none work. All the doctors ( many ) we have gone to give up and refer him to another, they can't seem to find a medication that will work. He has been tested for many types of seizures and so far have been told he has severe grand mall type but not sure which category his seizures fall into. If your medicine is one we haven't tried I will talk to his doctor and maybe try it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Like Dollyclaire I know this as Impossible Pie- because it seems impossible that the mix could turn into a double layered pie.



rubyjean said:


> Hi Dave
> yes I use dessicated coconut. The mixture seperates out as it cooks and ends up with a firm biscuit-like base and creamy custard topping. very easy and yummy too!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey there Dave!

I hope that you enjoy the salsa recipe as much as we have. It took a few tries to get it just perfect - the way WE like it. Our friends always request it when we come over for large gatherings. I don't mind making it as it gets enjoyed very quickly. I think the record for it disappearing was under 30 minutes, but the host stashed half away for his own enjoyment after everyone had left. <grin>

We had a wonderful time out at Scarborough Faire. While it is primarily about the English Faire of the same name, we follow the Scots. Scottish Court is lots of fun and we all try to get the "Jeans and T-Shirt" crowd involved, too. I've seen more than a few wedding proposals at court (fortunately all said yes!) and many improvised hilarious situations. Today was no different. Day of Wrong was successful. The men of Scottish Court (not my hubby) showed up in ladies Bellydance attire - beer bellies and all. Hilarity ensued.

Randy (my hubby) made himself some fuchsia glittery faerie wings and wore those out. My camera didn't take a good picture, so I'm hoping someone else did. One more day and it is done for us. Monday is when it ends for the season until next April. Bittersweet - we're glad we have our weekends somewhat back, yet sad that the fun is over until next year. We see these people ALL the time, so that helps. The funniest part was when some little girl pointed at Randy and said to her dad "Daddy! That man has pretty pink sparkly wings! I want some!" Her dad said to her "Honey, we don't point and laugh at weird men who wear fairy wings, ok?" I just chuckled. :lol:

I got a little bit of loom knitting done at Scarby (Scarborough) during court and at the after party in the parking lot while chatting with friends.

I'll check back in tomorrow night after we get home. See you all later on!



FireballDave said:


> It all sounds like a lot of fun Maelinde. So you're going down the Tudor route, rather than the Italian Ren., style. The costumes were great both sides of the channel, they knew all about power-dressing and conspicuous consumption in those days.
> 
> I've filed your salsa on my kitchen note-book computer, but I'm pretty organised for this weekend. After brekkers, I'll be doing my 'division of labour' routine to get everything ready for F1 Qualifying. I am a firm believer in advance planning, particularly with a horde of boys!
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Hey there Dave!
> 
> I hope that you enjoy the salsa recipe as much as we have. It took a few tries to get it just perfect - the way WE like it. Our friends always request it when we come over for large gatherings. I don't mind making it as it gets enjoyed very quickly. I think the record for it disappearing was under 30 minutes, but the host stashed half away for his own enjoyment after everyone had left. <grin>
> 
> ...


Sounds brill! Lots of fun and games for you both, there's nothing like a good rummage through the dressing-up box!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

knittylou said:


> my husband and i honeymooned in scotland he said the digestives would be like our graham crackers. hope you try them.


I love digestive bisuits. Especially with dark chocolate on top. Good for dunking in coffee, but you have to get the timing right otherwise they just flop off into the coffee and you get a gooey mess at the bottom of the cup. We were in Scotland last year visiting family. It is lovely up there. Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning all. Just had my toast and marmalade, lemon and grapefruit this time. Still not vewry warm here but a bit brighter than yesterday. Still clearing up the house after the builders and getting ready for their return on Tuesday, along with the roofer and the electrician. Managed to do some sock knitting yesterday. May have to make a cake today. Off to move a four poster bed now. Catch you later. PurpleV


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My Bread Pudding is similar, soak stale bread in water, squeeze it well and then add sultanas (or other dried fruit), sugar, and mixed spice (again can use whatever want) and an egg and bake in a oven (160 C/ 320 F) for 1 1/2 to 2 hours. The amounts of fruit, sugar etc depend on how much bread used- if a lot of bread use extra egg also. We never had a recipe- I believe this was came from my Grandfather who came from Yorkshire. Delicious cold or hot.
What most of you are calling Bread Pudding I would call Bread and Butter Pudding with the custard base.



FireballDave said:


> For me _Bread Pudding_ is very solid, something different from the much lighter _Deptford Pudding_. It's a good way of using up stale bread.
> 
> *Bread Pudding*
> _Serves 2_
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I see there have been no major disasters since last I checked in. Camilla, thanks for the extra hugs. Now if someone would just pick up my messes.....

Sure wish I could see Monaco in real time instead of tape. It is 3:30AM here and the cat has finally left my lap so I guess that is my cue to goto bed for awhile. 

Have most of my projects lined up for a full day of knitting and watching races. Cant wait. See you all tomorrow. Nite Nite


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello folks. I'm headed to the lake today; it is 4:45 a.m. I'll check back in this afternoon and catch up on all the knitting and recipe talk. Have a happy day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't think anyone posted a reply to the question of what is put in. Just pour it into a pie dish NOT a case as it forms its own base.


darowil said:


> Like Dollyclaire I know this as Impossible Pie- because it seems impossible that the mix could turn into a double layered pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I see there have been no major disasters since last I checked in. Camilla, thanks for the extra hugs. Now if someone would just pick up my messes.....
> 
> Sure wish I could see Monaco in real time instead of tape. It is 3:30AM here and the cat has finally left my lap so I guess that is my cue to goto bed for awhile.
> 
> Have most of my projects lined up for a full day of knitting and watching races. Cant wait. See you all tomorrow. Nite Nite


Race starts in three hours. Quite a bit of excitement here, the boys are having fun with our _Scalextric_ version of the circuit. Whilst they were mobbing the little bakery and the newsagent down the road before breakfast, I sneakily added a previously omitted chicane and tightened a couple of bends, just to level the playing field a bit. The boys staying with me had extra practice over those staying at my neighbour's house, I thought it best to even things up a bit before any squabbles began.

Crash helmet egg cosies worked well, nothing like a whimsical start to the day, it sets the tone of things, I don't do 'serious'!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Dave, The crash helmet cosy is very adaptable to all of the various races taking place this weekend. However, BBC America is running a 2-day marathon of Top Gear. I shall check in on that from time to time, and knit cosies in white and black in honor of The Stig. Enjoy your young guests, and the Gran Prix!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Dave, The crash helmet cosy is very adaptable to all of the various races taking place this weekend. However, BBC America is running a 2-day marathon of Top Gear. I shall check in on that from time to time, and knit cosies in white and black in honor of The Stig. Enjoy your young guests, and the Gran Prix!


I'm glad you like my little design, have fun playing with the colours. We're all watching the build-up to the race. Laptops and tv screens suitably tuned... and a mountain of food!

I did make the textured front section with a vague nod to the _Simpson RX_ and _Predator_ style of helmet. You can adjust the width of the visor if you wish, I did for a couple of mine. On a white one you could add a two stitch tab to the bottom right of the visor to make it more like Stig's.

Dropping down a needle size to 3.75mm will make the fit more snug, 22-24 stitches over 4" is a good tension to work them at.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the hints. I'm digging out my needles now. This should be fun!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, and greetings from New Mexico, USA.  It is Saturday about 10:45. Already had coffee, Cheerios, and some knitting. I'm currently working on a cardigan for myself in a very pale blue. Just recently finished a cari from my DIL and couldn't wait to start another.
> ...


I'm interested in a Chinese Pot Roast, too. Sounds interesting.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Lemon Curd. This is my sister's favorite lemon curd recipe so I've given it her name. She has added notes to it. For those of you interested in this recipe you can do a simple copy and paste to Word. Barbara

Carolyns favorite LEMON CURD recipe

1/4 c unsalted butter
5 egg yolks
1/2 c lemon juice
1/2 c sugar (I add more)
1 tsp. grated lemon peel, to be added later 

1. Melt butter in heavy medium saucepan over med heat. Remove from heat.

2. In small bowl. whisk egg yolks, lemon juice and sugar until blended, slowly whisk in melted butter. Return to saucepan.

3. Cook over med. heat, stirring constantly, 2 to 3 minutes or until mixture thickens and coats the back of the spoon.(175) Do not let mixture come to rolling boil.

4. (Immediately pour though fine mesh strainer "I DON'T DO THIS"!) 

Stir in lemon peel place in small *CLEAN jar and refrigerate. (*I boil water in the small jar in my microwave and set the lid on top while I am making the lemon curd. After I pour my hot lemon curd into the HOT jar I screw the lid on tight and let it form a vacuum. When cooled on counter place it in the freezer.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for posting your recipe for Chinese Pot Roast.



Jacki said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Jacki said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> knittylou said:
> 
> 
> > my husband and i honeymooned in scotland he said the digestives would be like our graham crackers. hope you try them.
> ...


I love digestive biscuits too, but I like the milk chocolate.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Lemon Curd. This is my sister's favorite lemon curd recipe so I've given it her name. She has added notes to it. For those of you interested in this recipe you can do a simple copy and paste to Word. Barbara
> 
> Carolyns favorite LEMON CURD recipe
> 
> ...


Barbara, how do you use Lemon Curd? I had some in Preston, England, years ago. It was combined with vanilla ice cream like a parfait and I fell in love with it. Will have to make up some from your recipe.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That sounds delicious! I use lemon curd as a filling between layers of pound cake or as asauce over the cake.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

If you click on the picture it will pause so you can see the cozy of interest.



DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGtAkX6wlFk
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Thank you for posting your recipe for Chinese Pot Roast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it! I took it to a potluck yesterday afternoon....there was nothing else but vegetarian fair, so this fit in just perfectly! The entire thing was consumed...thought someone was going to lick the dish! LOL Was a great gathering of 11 friends we have known for 20+ years.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

There was a very old southern recipe that my mother used to make using something akin to lemoncurd. She made her lemon filling like the lemon pie filling recipe on the Argo corn starch box. Then she made a fine white cake from scratch, sifting the Swan's Down cake flour. She made a large batch to fit three layer pans. Here's what it was called (you can find it in southern cookbooks) and here's what you do. 

It's called Lemon Cheese Cake (it has no cheese at all)

It's assembled as follows: Carefully cut each cooled layer into three layers, 9 layers, remove any crumbs, spread cooled lemon filling between the 9 layers and,if necessary (it will be)use sticks (whatever you can think of, bamboo skewers?) to keep layers from sliding. Keep some of the filling to have enough to go on the top. Put in ice box until well chilled. You can put whipped cream on top just before serving if desired.

Believe it or not, she never had a disaster with this. I never saw one layer slide anywhere and it was incredibly delicious. She was a great baker who loved to bake and she was famous for her pies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> There was a very old southern recipe that my mother used to make using something akin to lemoncurd. She made her lemon filling like the lemon pie filling recipe on the Argo corn starch box. Then she made a fine white cake from scratch, sifting the Swan's Down cake flour. She made a large batch to fit three layer pans. Here's what it was called (you can find it in southern cookbooks) and here's what you do.
> 
> It's called Lemon Cheese Cake (it has no cheese at all)
> 
> ...


I love that sort of thing, but then I have a thing about afternoon tea and I have a few cake-stands to fill!

The word 'cheese' here means a firm 'set' preserve that can be turned out and cut with a knife. This is the first time I've heard it used outside of England, even here it has fallen out of common use. I haven't seen it in any books printed much after 1960, but I haven't really been looking.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Checking in for a Good Morning All. The pace car is leading the pack around Indy for the 100th race. I only have a few rows left on the baby blanket and I just polished off the last of the lemon bars. Life Is Good...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

And they are off!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Lemon Curd. This is my sister's favorite lemon curd recipe so I've given it her name. She has added notes to it. For those of you interested in this recipe you can do a simple copy and paste to Word. Barbara
> ...


I have a lemon cheesecake that puts curd on the top. It has been a real crowd-pleaser, and the request recently for a party my neighbor was giving. I posted the recipe a while ago.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning all!
We are 22 laps into the Indy 500 and caution! After that it will be Nascar"s Charlotte 600! In between reading posts and knitting. Oh of course there is my tea.
Sandy


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGtAkX6wlFk
> ...


i agree way to fast


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Dave little ones not feeling well again. he was wondering if you may have a recipe for Yorkshire pudding please. he thinks it will make him feel better.

Thanks Andrea


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

you all are making me sooooo hungry, been knitting dishcloths/washcloths with everyones initial on my 10th one they go fast and will make great just because gifts. My daughter and sister in laws will be going to Lake PLACID NY for monday they will be honoring my husband and giving the flag. I won't be there as it is too far away 1900 miles.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Again I learn something from you Dave. I do believe that this dessert is ante bellum as per conversatiions with my Grandmother from So Caroina. Our family, all from SC and Fla always served dessert at 2 to 3 om with coffee and never after meals. Of course it was a good reason to use the good china and showcase the dessert. My sister cannot resist a pretty cake stand and has a nice collection.

People seem to be amazed that we use the "good china" for family dinners and not just when company comes.but to me this is normal. Do you suppose this comes from the English side of the famjly?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to explain something here - mine wasn't a cream pie - it took a cup of self-rising flour, cup of milk, cup of sugar. melt pat of butter in pie dish - swish around to coat surface - pour in liquid - dump in drained fruit (i drained mine since i almost always used home canned fruit like peaches, etc. - one could use store bought canned fruit like cherries, etc.) - spread out a little - bake an hour/350 degrees. the crust is more cobbler like - i like it with ice cream or warm cream poured over.


----------



## droppsy (May 28, 2011)

Sounds GREAT. Will try this recipe with a cup of tea. Have a Great day.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Kichi hope your son is feeling much better. a friend of mine has usually one grandma l(big sorry if spelled wrong) seizure a year. the last one she had was mid feb. she was suppose to work that day and work expected her to come in. they didn't care. even with a doctors note that said she would be off for 3 days to recover. they expected her to work the day it happened. i don't understand people at times. i just hope your little one :wink: :wink: feels better son and the seizures stop forever.
Andrea


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

rubyjean said:


> This is a really easy dessert to make when you would really prefer to be knitting!
> 
> Easy Custard Pie
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Hi Dave little ones not feeling well again. he was wondering if you may have a recipe for Yorkshire pudding please. he thinks it will make him feel better.
> 
> Thanks Andrea


I'm a Southerner, so my version would make somebody from Yorkshire wince. I'm sure there are experts on the forum willing to share, it really is a regional speciality.

Dave


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

wlbindub said:


> rubyjean said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really easy dessert to make when you would really prefer to be knitting!
> ...


Hi Rubyjean, I saw your recipe last nite but now I am going to the kitchen this Sunday morning and make it, since I have all the ingredients....thanks for sharing!
wlbindub


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

wlbindub said:


> rubyjean said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really easy dessert to make when you would really prefer to be knitting!
> ...


Hi Rubyjean, I saw your recipe last nite but now I am going to the kitchen this Sunday morning and make it, since I have all the ingredients....thanks for sharing!
wlbindub


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Hi there, this recipe is my sister's she learned how to make them when she moved down to Yorkshire many many years ago. The yorkshireman that gave her the recipe also said that the batter if put into individual patty tins makes a lovely pudding. When cooked sprinkle with caster sugar or spread a spoonful of jam over then roll up like a pancake. His mother always made extra ones like that to have after a Sunday roast dinner.
Yorkshire Pudding Recipe
3oz plain flour (75 g) 3fl oz milk(75ml), 2 fl oz water (50ml)
1 egg, salt and fresh milled pepper, 2 tablespoons of beef dripping(fat) for the roasting tin
Sift flour in a bowl and mix all ingredients together. Sister always made the batter in the morning but it does not need to stand as I have used it straight away. Preheat oven to 220c 425f gas mark 7 When dripping is sizzling hot pour batter in and cook for 25 mins approx on top shelf until crisp and golden. Enjoy !
I will need to go and have a jam scone as all this talk of food is making me peckish!!!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, I have missed most of the tea party this weekend. I will snatch the recipes to add to my collection. Thank you one and all for them. I am big fan of lemon curd. Goes great over my Sour Cream Pound cake. But, will also be great over that custard pie. My hubby will be happy when I make the salsa as he uses it for salad dressing. And that roast is on Mom's request list. I will not be able to stay on long since hubby is here for the weekend and is taking us out to dinner. So, will check back later if I get a chance. Prayers for all, Happy Birthday or Belated, and Have a Good Day all. If I don't make it back this weekend, I will see you all next weekend. Thank you ahead of time for the tea party Dave.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's a lemon cheesecake recipe. I seem to have trouble negotiating some parts of computer talk, so this seems to get the job done.

mjs



Cook's Illustrated

Lemon Cheesecake

Serves 12 to 16. Published May 1, 2003. 

While this recipe takes several hours from start to finish, the actual preparation is simple, and baking and cooling proceed practically unattended. The cheesecake can be made up to a day in advance; leftovers can be refrigerated for up to 4 days, although the crust will become soggy.

Cookie-Crumb Crust
5 ounces Nabisco Barnum's Animal Crackers or Social Tea Biscuits
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
4 tablespoons unsalted butter , melted and kept warm
Filling
1 1/4 cups granulated sugar (8 3/4 ounces)
1 tablespoon grated lemon zest
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 pounds cream cheese , (three 8-ounce packages), cut into rough 1-inch chunks and left to stand at room temperature 30 to 45 minutes
4 large eggs , room temperature
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon table salt
1/2 cup heavy cream
Lemon Curd
1/3 cup lemon juice
2 large eggs
1 large egg yolk
1/2 cup granulated sugar (3 1/2 ounces)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter , cut into 1/2-inch cubes and chilled
1 tablespoon heavy cream
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
pinch table salt
Instructions

1. FOR THE CRUST: Adjust oven rack to lower-middle position and heat oven to 325 degrees. In food processor, process cookies to fine, even crumbs, about 30 seconds (you should have about 1 cup). Add sugar and pulse 2 or 3 times to incorporate. Add warm melted butter in slow, steady stream while pulsing; pulse until mixture is evenly moistened and resembles wet sand, about ten 1-second pulses. Transfer mixture to 9-inch springform pan; using bottom of ramekin or dry measuring cup, press firmly and evenly into pan bottom, keeping sides as clean as possible. Bake until fragrant and golden brown, 15 to 18 minutes. Cool on wire rack to room temperature, about 30 minutes. When cool, wrap outside of pan with two 18-inch square pieces heavy-duty foil; set springform pan in roasting pan.

2. FOR THE FILLING: While crust is cooling, process 1/4 cup sugar and lemon zest in food processor until sugar is yellow and zest is broken down, about 15 seconds, scraping down bowl if necessary. Transfer lemon sugar to small bowl; stir in remaining 1 cup sugar.

3. In standing mixer fitted with paddle attachment, beat cream cheese on low to break up and soften slightly, about 5 seconds. With machine running, add sugar mixture in slow steady stream; increase speed to medium and continue to beat until mixture is creamy and smooth, about 3 minutes, scraping down bowl with rubber spatula as needed. Reduce speed to medium-low and add eggs 2 at a time; beat until incorporated, about 30 seconds, scraping sides and bottom of bowl well after each addition. Add lemon juice, vanilla, and salt and mix until just incorporated, about 5 seconds; add heavy cream and mix until just incorporated, about 5 seconds longer. Give batter final scrape, stir with rubber spatula, and pour into prepared springform pan; fill roasting pan with enough hot tap water to come halfway up sides of springform pan. Bake until center jiggles slightly, sides just start to puff, surface is no longer shiny, and instant-read thermometer inserted in center of cake registers 150 degrees, 55 to 60 minutes. Turn off oven and prop open oven door with potholder or wooden spoon handle; allow cake to cool in water bath in oven for 1 hour. Transfer springform pan without foil to wire rack; run small paring knife around inside edge of pan to loosen sides of cake and cool cake to room temperature, about 2 hours.

4. FOR THE LEMON CURD: While cheesecake bakes, heat lemon juice in small nonreactive saucepan over medium heat until hot but not boiling. Whisk eggs and yolk in medium nonreactive bowl; gradually whisk in sugar. Whisking constantly, slowly pour hot lemon juice into eggs, then return mixture to saucepan and cook over medium heat, stirring constantly with wooden spoon, until mixture registers 170 degrees on instant-read thermometer and is thick enough to cling to spoon, about 3 minutes. Immediately remove pan from heat and stir in cold butter until incorporated; stir in cream, vanilla, and salt, then pour curd through fine-mesh strainer into small nonreactive bowl. Cover surface of curd directly with plastic wrap; refrigerate until needed.

5. TO FINISH THE CAKE: When cheesecake is cool, scrape lemon curd onto cheesecake still in springform pan; using offset icing spatula, spread curd evenly over top of cheesecake. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 4 hours or up to 24 hours. To serve, remove sides of springform pan and cut cake into wedges.

Technique

Judging When the Curd is Cooked

1. At first, the curd will appear thin and soupy.

2. When the spatula leaves a clear trail in the bottom of the saucepan (which quickly disappears), the curd is ready to come off heat.

3. If the curd continues to cook, it will become thick and pasty, and a spatula will leave a wide clear trail.
America's Test Kitchen

Americas Test Kitchen is a 2,500-square-foot kitchen located just outside of Boston. It is the home of Cooks Country and Cooks Illustrated magazines and is the workday destination for more than three dozen test cooks, editors, and cookware specialists. Our mission is to test recipes until we understand how and why they work and arrive at the best version. We also test kitchen equipment and supermarket ingredients in search of brands that offer the best value and performance. You can watch us work by tuning in to Americas Test Kitchen (www.americastestkitchen.com) on public television.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

mjs, That sounds wonderful!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hi there, this recipe is my sister's she learned how to make them when she moved down to Yorkshire many many years ago. The yorkshireman that gave her the recipe also said that the batter if put into individual patty tins makes a lovely pudding. When cooked sprinkle with caster sugar or spread a spoonful of jam over then roll up like a pancake. His mother always made extra ones like that to have after a Sunday roast dinner.
> Yorkshire Pudding Recipe
> 3oz plain flour (75 g) 3fl oz milk(75ml), 2 fl oz water (50ml)
> 1 egg, salt and fresh milled pepper, 2 tablespoons of beef dripping(fat) for the roasting tin
> ...


thank you so much for the recipe will try next time i make a roast

i was wondering if there was anything that could be substituted for the cup of coconut. not the biggest fan of coconut.
thanks


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Can't think of anything that would be suitable, the pudding separates into 2 different textures and layers. Perhaps flaked almonds? am not sure. I am not that keen on coconut but do like this dish. Maybe someone else will come up with a suggestion.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

We spread it on graham crackers (that word again) with sometimes a dollop of whipped cream. Would also be good with vanilla wafers.

[/quote]Barbara, how do you use Lemon Curd? I had some in Preston, England, years ago. It was combined with vanilla ice cream like a parfait and I fell in love with it. Will have to make up some from your recipe.[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hi there, this recipe is my sister's she learned how to make them when she moved down to Yorkshire many many years ago. The yorkshireman that gave her the recipe also said that the batter if put into individual patty tins makes a lovely pudding. When cooked sprinkle with caster sugar or spread a spoonful of jam over then roll up like a pancake. His mother always made extra ones like that to have after a Sunday roast dinner.
> Yorkshire Pudding Recipe
> 3oz plain flour (75 g) 3fl oz milk(75ml), 2 fl oz water (50ml)
> 1 egg, salt and fresh milled pepper, 2 tablespoons of beef dripping(fat) for the roasting tin
> ...


I have always thought Yorkshire pudding and popovers were the same/similar thing....are they?


----------



## droppsy (May 28, 2011)

As far as I know they are the same thing.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

droppsy said:


> As far as I know they are the same thing.


I agree.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, this recipe is my sister's she learned how to make them when she moved down to Yorkshire many many years ago. The yorkshireman that gave her the recipe also said that the batter if put into individual patty tins makes a lovely pudding. When cooked sprinkle with caster sugar or spread a spoonful of jam over then roll up like a pancake. His mother always made extra ones like that to have after a Sunday roast dinner.
> ...


I don't really know as I am Scottish and did not have Yorkshire Pudding until my family all moved away down to Yorkshire. It is funny the different ways that various foods are served in different parts of the UK. I would never have served sliced onion marinaded in wine vinegar with roast beef but again my sister introduced me to this and now I always have it if having roast beef dinner. Similarly with Christmas cake my younger sister introduced me to having Wensleydale cheese(a crumbly cheese) along with a slice of Christmas cake, another Yorkshire custom. They taste delicious taken together !


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> mjs, That sounds wonderful!


I should say that I am a microwave user. It only takes a couple of minutes to get the curd made, which is fine with me.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


NOW I'm getting hungry!!We serve cheddar cheese with mince pie, and whipped cream with pumpkin pie, our two Thanksgiving and Christmas desserts. But what is Christmas cake that goes so well with cheese?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


Cheese goes really well with bran muffins and I think that may be kind of similar to Christmas cake.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Some traditionalists eat Yorkshire Pudding with a thick gravy as a separate course before the main dish. It is very regional.

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Christmas cake is a dark heavy fruit cake with mixed peel, raisins, sultanas, currants and cherries. Best made before end of October as once made it is fed brandy by making small shallow holes on the bottom of the cake and pouring glass of brandy over the base. Feed the cake with brandy every week until just before Christmas when you decorate the cake with marzipan then icing on top. The longer the cake is stored the tastier it gets. I have eaten Christmas cake at Easter one year as we were ill over Christmas & New Year and the cake was forgotten about. It was absolutely delicious !!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Christmas cake is a very rich fruit cake, similar to the mixture used in Bridecake. It is very heavy and with all the marzipan and royal icing, it can be a little cloying.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

One year the art teacher made us all Christmas cake. He told us not to open it at school. When I got home I found out why. The fumes alone gave he a hangover that lasted 3 days.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Christmas cake is a dark heavy fruit cake with mixed peel, raisins, sultanas, currants and cherries. Best made before end of October as once made it is fed brandy by making small shallow holes on the bottom of the cake and pouring glass of brandy over the base. Feed the cake with brandy every week until just before Christmas when you decorate the cake with marzipan then icing on top. The longer the cake is stored the tastier it gets. I have eaten Christmas cake at Easter one year as we were ill over Christmas & New Year and the cake was forgotten about. It was absolutely delicious !!!


Ah, so that's what we call fruitcake! But we don't add the marzipan and icing. We do add the liquor, though. Fruitcake gets a bad reputation in the U.S., though, probably because some of the commercially made ones are pretty bad. There's one made in Claxton, Georgia, that we enjoy, though. In fact, I have one in the freezer that I forgot to serve at Christmas. Thank you for that information. It seems we eat pretty much the same foods, but we call them by different names.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mjs - thanks for the recipe - this is going to be high on my "to do" list.

sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I absolutely love Christmas cake. I always make mine before November and then feed it regularly up to Christmas. The grandchildren like to help me decorate it so the icing always looks like my garden after a blizzard! I also love boiled fruit cake. Anyway for supper tonight I made gooseberry fool. Hope everyone has enjoyed this tea party as much as I have. Thank you Dave. Bank holiday tomorrow and rain is forecast. Good reason to do more knitting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Can't think of anything that would be suitable, the pudding separates into 2 different textures and layers. Perhaps flaked almonds? am not sure. I am not that keen on coconut but do like this dish. Maybe someone else will come up with a suggestion.


I'm thinking crushed ginger nuts (hard ginger cookies) might work, I'll have to play later in the week.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

onions soaked in wine vinegar - how long do you let them marinate? when you serve them do you drain them or just serve them in the vinegar? they sound wonderful.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you tried butter and honey on your pumpkin pie - will make you want another slice.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a slice of cheddar on top warm apple pie is also pretty wonderful

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purple v - do you have a recipe for boiled fruitcake? i have never heard of it.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> a slice of cheddar on top warm apple pie is also pretty wonderful
> 
> sam


Yes, we like that, too. Haven't had dinner yet, but I'd better hurry - reading about all these wonderful foods is getting to me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Again I learn something from you Dave. I do believe that this dessert is ante bellum as per conversatiions with my Grandmother from So Caroina. Our family, all from SC and Fla always served dessert at 2 to 3 om with coffee and never after meals. Of course it was a good reason to use the good china and showcase the dessert. My sister cannot resist a pretty cake stand and has a nice collection.
> 
> People seem to be amazed that we use the "good china" for family dinners and not just when company comes.but to me this is normal. Do you suppose this comes from the English side of the famjly?


Almost certainly, it sounds quite English to me. I have different crockery for different meals, but I'm with you, the good stuff should be used and enjoyed.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you tried butter and honey on your pumpkin pie - will make you want another slice.
> 
> sam


I don't need anything to make me want another slice.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> a slice of cheddar on top warm apple pie is also pretty wonderful
> 
> sam


I loved the custard I had on it when I went to Canterbury to sing.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Again I learn something from you Dave. I do believe that this dessert is ante bellum as per conversatiions with my Grandmother from So Caroina. Our family, all from SC and Fla always served dessert at 2 to 3 om with coffee and never after meals. Of course it was a good reason to use the good china and showcase the dessert. My sister cannot resist a pretty cake stand and has a nice collection.
> ...


I think dessert is best separated from the meal, because it can be enjoyed more.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


So that's an English custom, having dessert separately? It must be my English husband's influence, because we hardly ever have dessert right after a meal. We always say we'll have it "later." And then sometimes we forget it altogether as a friend of mine found out when she was visiting. Day after day, we'd say we'd have dessert "later," but it never happened. After about 3 days, she said, "No, I'll have mine now,"


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


There is the custom of dining before the opera or ballet and then going for dessert, cheeses, coffee and liquers afterwards. Very dangerous pastime, look what the eponymous dessert did to Dame Nellie Melba's figure!

The second dish named after her, Melba Toast, was to try to help reduce her calorie intake.

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Again I learn something from you Dave. I do believe that this dessert is ante bellum as per conversatiions with my Grandmother from So Caroina. Our family, all from SC and Fla always served dessert at 2 to 3 om with coffee and never after meals. Of course it was a good reason to use the good china and showcase the dessert. My sister cannot resist a pretty cake stand and has a nice collection.
> ...


I just love bone china and use it every day and definitely no mugs but a proper cup and saucer. Guess it was the way I was brought up. Always lay the table and use a serviette. Here's my recipe for boiled fruit cake. It keeps quite well, not that there;s much chance of that in my house, especially if my son in law is around.

1lb mixed fruit
7 oz demerara sugar
8 fl oz water
4os unsalted butter
2 tsp mixed spice
2 eggs
5 oz self raising flour
1/2 tsp bicarbonate of soda

Place fruit, sugar, water, butter and spice into a saucepan, bring to boil and simmer for 20 mins. Pour into mixing bowl and leave to cool.
Whisk eggs, sift flour and bicarb.
Add eggs to cooled mixture and then flour
Pour into greased 7 inch square cake tin and bake on middle self for 1 3/4 hrs Gas mark 3.

Can be left plain or decorated with a little icing and crystalized violetds.

Enjoy


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Some traditionalists eat Yorkshire Pudding with a thick gravy as a separate course before the main dish. It is very regional.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, Thanks for the Custard Pie recipe. I just made it and can't wait to taste it. wlbindub


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> purple v - do you have a recipe for boiled fruitcake? i have never heard of it.
> 
> sam


me either, haven't heard of it before but sounds interesting. wlbindub


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> a slice of cheddar on top warm apple pie is also pretty wonderful
> 
> sam


Gees, a person could gain 5 lbs. just reading this forum. :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > a slice of cheddar on top warm apple pie is also pretty wonderful
> ...


Uh, oh, guess I'd better go weigh myself!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

The rumor is there is actually only one fruitcake in the U.S. It just keeps getting passed around (re-gifted) year after year. 

[/quote]Ah, so that's what we call fruitcake! But we don't add the marzipan and icing. We do add the liquor, though. Fruitcake gets a bad reputation in the U.S., though, probably because some of the commercially made ones are pretty bad. There's one made in Claxton, Georgia, that we enjoy, though. In fact, I have one in the freezer that I forgot to serve at Christmas. Thank you for that information. It seems we eat pretty much the same foods, but we call them by different names.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gas mark 3 - what would that be in f?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Someone later may have said, but not directly to you, that graham crackers are more or less equivalent to your digestive biscuits. Though nowadays there have been some recipes to make your own. These are very old. I loved graham cracker pie that we made when I was a kid in the forties.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


not to sound weird but what is mixed spice? is it similar to what we here in Canada call All Spice. or is it just a combination of Cinnamon and nutmeg. what also is the Fahrenheit equivalent to gas mark 3. thanks for clearing this up for me Andrea


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > a slice of cheddar on top warm apple pie is also pretty wonderful
> ...


:lol: i agree thought it was just me that could gain weight just from reading


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a favorite potato salad receipe?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANDREA Mixed spice and allspice are not the same. Allspice is actually related to nutmeg. I have just got my mixed spice and looked at it- this one has coriander, ginger, nutmeg, cassia and cloves in it.
LEMON CURD/butter/spread is delicious on white bread and butter. Goes on any bread but white bread and butter is the best.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Does anyone have a favorite potato salad receipe?


The only potato salad recipe that ISN'T my favorite is the one I haven't tasted yet! LOL!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Does anyone have a favorite potato salad receipe?


I usually use one from my 1950 Betty Crocker cookbook. But recently I saw one on Christy Jordan's website called Southern Plate. She posted her mother's recipe that uses frozen hash brown potatoes. I have yet to try it. I love homemade potato salad, but the store varieties leave a lot to be desired. If you've never heard of Christy Jordan, she's an up-and-coming young woman from Alabama and is making a name for herself in the food world. Her recipes are for simple Southern food (lots of fattening ones). She has written a cookbook, has appeared on the Today Show and QVC and I believe she'll be on Paula Dean's TV show.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Does anyone have a favorite potato salad receipe?


Mary, here's my recipe. It has many variations.

POTATO SALAD

A good potato salad is the mark of a good cook.

Place in bowl:

3 cups cubed cold boiled potatoes (See my notes.)
1 T finely chopped onion

Sprinkle with:

1/2 tsp salt
dash of pepper

Mix lightly with

1/4 cup French Dressing (preferably homemade)

Chill an hour or two. Toss lightly with

3/4 cup Cooked Salad Dressing or Mayonnaise

Blend in carefully

2 large cut-up hard-cooked eggs

Serves 6.

For a better salad add 6 sliced radishes, 1/2 cup diced celery, and 1/2 cucumber, cubed. Add parsley and pimento for color, if desired.

My Notes: My mother-in-law, who was German, always cut up her potatoes while they were warm; that way they absorb the dressing better. So that's what I do, too. I like to use Miracle Whip in place of Mayonnaise. And sometimes I add a little Dijon mustard; mustard in potato salad is Southern style. I like to use Yukon Gold potatoes or red-skinned potatoes; they tend to stay firmer.

Hint: To chop up your hard-boiled eggs, first slice them in an egg slicer, then turn the egg the opposite way and slice again. Saves time.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

This was my mother's recipe nothing was written down or measured so this is the first time it has ever been written down. It happens to be my favorite. This recipe fills to the top of the Tupperware Fix n'Mix bowl(about 8 quarts).

Potato Salad

About 10# potatoes (more or less) 
About 1 dozen eggs (more or less) plus 2-3 more additional for on top later
1 large onion, chopped
1 medium jar (24-36oz) dill pickles, chopped
If desired you may add chopped celery
Mayonnaise (approximately 1-2 cups)
Apple cider vinegar (just enough when mixed with mayo to look "curdled")
Salt and pepper to taste
Paprika

Boil potatoes and eggs in kettle covered in cold water.
After the potatoes are done pour off water rinse with cold water drain and chill in refrigerator. 

When cool enough to handle, peel and cut potatoes (cut into quarters and then slice down the length of the potato. Peel the eggs, put into egg slicer and then quarter them. In large bowl (8 quart) put potatoes, eggs, onion, and pickles. 

Mix mayonnaise, vinegar, salt and pepper together. Pour over salad mix well. Slice additional boiled eggs and arrange on top sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Does anyone have a favorite potato salad receipe?


Yes, I have one and it was one that my Mom used to make all the time....she cdnt make enough of it for us....and now its mine, my dtr's and son-n-laws and his family's favorites. I never ever had a written recipe because when I was a young girl growing up I just helped my Mom make it and have never forgotten it. I don't have it typed up but maybe I could try to do that. I used to make it for my dtr/family to take to camping trips all the time in the summers.....wlbindub


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Since it is summer, especially here in New England where the temperatures have soared I thought I would ask. Summer is not summer here without potato salad. I know the southern girls can cook up a storm. I have tasted some of the great cooking when I have gone on trips down there. My daughter makes a mean potato salad and she adds peas into hers. Also this last batch that she made she added just a little horse radish. It gave it a tiny nip to the flavor. Her receipe is much like Doris T's. The next big holiday is 4th of July with Potato salad while sitting on the blanket with cold cuts, ice tea and water melon while waiting for fireworks.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Very old family recipe Potato Salad . No one ever measured Sorry you'll have to use your best quesstimate. Amounts given are all more or less. 

Boil your eggs first and don't over or undercook, about 6. Boil and cut up potatoes in uniform pieces, about a 5 lb bag more or less. Slice eggs by hand or slicer. Don't chill until salad is made. Chop dill pickles, 2+ depending on size and to taste, slice pimento stuffed olives, don't be stingy. Put this in a big pot or bowl and make dressing. 
Red Bliss potatoes are preferred, as are large brown farm eggs if you can get them.

no substitutions or I cannot be held resposible for results 

Mix a lot of good mayonnaise with the following, dry mustard or Ingelhoffer's Original Stone Ground Mustard, celery seed, grated 1/2 to one sweet onion,Vidalia preferred, medium ground black pepper, sea salt or Real Salt.Mix well and adjust for taste.

Pour dressing over potato and egg mixture, mix thoroughly and put into serving dish and sprinkle top with paprika. Chill well before serving.

It is better to make more eggs, potatoes, and dressing than not enough. The potatoes can be fried or used in other dishes. the eggs eaten or used to decorate the top of the salad before sprinkling with paprika, and the dressing is good on sandwiches and other things. 

Hope you like it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's one I just saw.

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/food/5-secrets-for-the-best-potato-salad-2483248/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

friends - it's after midnight in northwest ohio - another successful tea party but i must bid you adieu (is that spelled right?) hope to see all of you next friday evening.

sam


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Very old family recipe Potato Salad . No one ever measured Sorry you'll have to use your best quesstimate. Amounts given are all more or less.
> 
> Boil your eggs first and don't over or undercook, about 6. Boil and cut up potatoes in uniform pieces, about a 5 lb bag more or less. Slice eggs by hand or slicer. Don't chill until salad is made. Chop dill pickles, 2+ depending on size and to taste, slice pimento stuffed olives, don't be stingy. Put this in a big pot or bowl and make dressing.
> Red Bliss potatoes are preferred, as are large brown farm eggs if you can get them.
> ...


And your receipe sounds awful good too. Guess I'll have to print all of them out and try them all. :lol:


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Since there have been some recipes posted for various things, would anyone here like my personal recipe for fresh tomato salsa? We used to just put random amounts of the ingredients in, but most of our friends actually started asking for the recipe so we had to sit down one day and put one together.
> 
> The beauty of this recipe is that it is very versatile and will hold up to changes very well. I only ask that you share any changes you make! <grin>
> 
> ...


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> ANDREA Mixed spice and allspice are not the same. Allspice is actually related to nutmeg. I have just got my mixed spice and looked at it- this one has coriander, ginger, nutmeg, cassia and cloves in it.
> LEMON CURD/butter/spread is delicious on white bread and butter. Goes on any bread but white bread and butter is the best.


Passionfruit Butter if nice, too!

From another Australian in Adelaide.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Christmas cake is a very rich fruit cake, similar to the mixture used in Bridecake. It is very heavy and with all the marzipan and royal icing, it can be a little cloying.


Your talents amaze me, Dave.

As it is hot in Australia at Christmastime there has been a few pudding recipes made from icecream which has a mixture of chopped dried fruits and nuts in it. Delightful! Delicious! Delovely!

Still like the traditional one, too.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, another great tea party comes to a close. Thanks Dave for hosting! I wasn't able to participate much due to the weekend's busy events, but I was able to read every message.

Scarborough Faire was so much fun. I'm kind of sad to see another year close. Several of our friends will be out there Monday, but my knee is swollen twice it's size, and just can't justify another day out there with the trusty knee brace.

Our local Half Price bookstore is having a 20% off everything sale through May 30th, so we're going to head over there to see if there is anything we can't live without. (we'll get tons of books as always) I think I'll look to see if there is anything on tatting, as I just bought a shuttle and some tatting needles to learn how to do that for my Neo-Victorian SteamPunk costuming.

Got some work done on a scarf using Deborah Norville's Serenity yarn in Dark Forest. It was initially going to be for me, but Randy mentioned that it looked too masculine and that he'd gladly take it. Sneaky hubby! It does look really masculine, though. It works up so nicely on the tadpole loom, although it is a tad bit bulky for that loom. I should have used the Authentic Knitting Board 10" adjustable loom instead, but I like how it is looking so far.

Hope everyone enjoys the remainder of the weekend! It is Memorial Day in the USA and it looks like it will be really hot and humid in the North Texas region. Glad we have air conditioning!

Good Night all!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I usually do them in the morning but I have done them just a couple of hours before I have sat down to eat and they have been fine. I leave them in the wine vinegar and if any left over they are nice on a salad too and often have them on toasted cheese


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

There are two varieties of 'Mixed Spice' we refer to in the UK, Andrea. One is what is also known as _Pudding Spice_ and is used in cakes and things like bread pudding or a Christmas Pudding; the other is _Pickling Spice_ which is much harsher.

The precise composition varies and different spice importers use different recipes. I mix my own from nutmeg, cinnamon, ground coriander seeds, ground ginger, ground dill seeds, and milled cloves. If I'm making Christmas Puddings or a very rich celebration fruit cake for a wedding or birthday which will mature longer than two months, I add ground black pepper to the spice mix. About six weeks into the maturing process of the cake or pudding, the pepper undergoes a change, the heat and 'peppery' smell disappears leaving behind a unique deep rich fruit tone. It's quite amazing and I've never found out precisely what is chemically going on, although I have quizzed a few of my scientist friends.

I love pepper and view it as a truly wondrous spice. It was phenomenally expensive in the late mediaeval and early renaissance periods, weight-for-weight more valuable than gold. For rich merchants, this was a period of conspicuous consumption, what could be be more conspicuous than grinding up something more valuable than gold and sprinkling it over a dinner guest's food. Dining was, it still should be, theatre; the peppermills themselves became ever more extravagant and showy until we end up with the enormous Venetian peppermill, designed to be wielded by a most-trusted servant like a staff of office, which in many ways it was.

Of course gold itself is another luxury ingredient, littering desserts with slivers of pure gold leaf as decoration always looks impressive, there is also a schnapps which contains gold leaf. I'm not averse to a little theatre at the dining table myself, my salads are decorated with edible flowers like nasturtiums and I like to scatter rose petals over trifles, besides looking and smelling good, they also taste nice. Gold has no flavour, but it does look great gleaming on something like a chocolate tart.

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> gas mark 3 - what would that be in f?


Sorry I cook on gas, but it's 325F. Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


You're not weird, but I definitely am. Mixed spice is as you say a mixture of cinannon, nutmeg, ginger and I think some others. Gas mark 3 is 325F. Enjoy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave, surprised to learn there is dill in the mixed spice. 
I assumed it would all be more the warm and sweet spices.

I agree on the pepper. There are so many kinds and they all have such distinctive attributes. My husband collects pepper grinders and pepper mills. There is a particularly good pepper, Tellicherry, that we get at Central Market to grind. It runs about $20. a lb. but well worth it. Husband makes a multi-layered Cajun Sheperd's Pie that has 3 different peppers in it. There is white pepper in the mashed potatoes, red pepper in the sauce and black pepper in the meat mixture. This makes for an excellent balance.

It is now 4:00 A.M. I am starving from reading all the latest recipes, but will make myself go to bed without a snack. Much to do tomorrow, and Maelinde is right. It is going to be a hot and humid day. My plan is to see how much of my hair I can get cut off. Then I will put on a swimsuit and alternate between pool and weeding in the hopes of getting mulch down without turning into a puddle myself..

It was an excellent day of racing except that the announcer a tthe NASCAR race gave the winner of Monaco before we had watched all of it. Still, 3 races in 1 day - 2 being open wheel, is a good day at the track.

Thank you again for being such a great host, especially when you had such a celebration gong on at home. Hope the lads left the house in one piece. Have a great week and look forward to next week-end.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Must be the traditional christmas pud no matter how hot it is. And although I am a fairly lazy cook, my Christmas pud is one thing I do properly- and it has never failed us after decades of use. My daughter comes over to help make it now,the third generation to use it. And my in-laws eagerly await theirs each year- and I think I have last convinced them not to freeze it! I would have expected that generation to have been aware of leaving christmas puds and cakes to improve over time, but into the freezer it went as soon s they got it home (no matter how long it had been in my cupboard before, sometimes the previous years would suddenly find itself frozen.



fibrefay said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas cake is a very rich fruit cake, similar to the mixture used in Bridecake. It is very heavy and with all the marzipan and royal icing, it can be a little cloying.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave, surprised to learn there is dill in the mixed spice.
> I assumed it would all be more the warm and sweet spices.
> 
> I agree on the pepper. There are so many kinds and they all have such distinctive attributes. My husband collects pepper grinders and pepper mills. There is a particularly good pepper, Tellicherry, that we get at Central Market to grind. It runs about $20. a lb. but well worth it. Husband makes a multi-layered Cajun Sheperd's Pie that has 3 different peppers in it. There is white pepper in the mashed potatoes, red pepper in the sauce and black pepper in the meat mixture. This makes for an excellent balance.
> ...


Dill seed works well in _Christmas Pudding_ and _Bread Pudding_, I grow my own and prepare it myself. It also goes into pickles together with the dried leaves.

Still tripping over teenaged boys here. The Lad's birthday is to-day so the main event is this afternoon. With loads of additional guests arriving, I've cheated and got caterers in, there are limits to my energy levels! Some leave this evening, the rest go off to their own homes after breakfast tomorrow and peace and quiet will return, not that they've been any trouble.

We've recorded the Nascar, it's tomorrow's breakfast treat!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, surprised to learn there is dill in the mixed spice.
> ...


Happy birthday to the Lad. Have a great day!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> The rumor is there is actually only one fruitcake in the U.S. It just keeps getting passed around (re-gifted) year after year.


Ah, so that's what we call fruitcake! But we don't add the marzipan and icing. We do add the liquor, though. Fruitcake gets a bad reputation in the U.S., though, probably because some of the commercially made ones are pretty bad. There's one made in Claxton, Georgia, that we enjoy, though. In fact, I have one in the freezer that I forgot to serve at Christmas. Thank you for that information. It seems we eat pretty much the same foods, but we call them by different names.[/quote][/quote]

All of this is reminding me of the steamed puddings my mom made only at Christmas time. the ingredients sound similar, but the cooking is done in a sealed tube pan and steamed. The liquor was added to the hard sauce (butter & brown sugar). Yummy yummy yummy! I'm hungry!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a favorite potato salad receipe?
> ...


My mom's potato salad has been a family favorite (as all mom's salads seem to be!  
@ "secrets" are...while potatoes are still hot, douse with lots of butter, salt and pepper to taste. I just add celery and hard boiled eggs...the dressing is mayo and Durkees dressing (a mayo-mustard spread). It is sometimes hard to find (Giant Eagle sells it, and it can be ordered on line).

I also use Durkess in my deviled eggs. Just the yolk and Durkees...folks seem to love them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > Since there have been some recipes posted for various things, would anyone here like my personal recipe for fresh tomato salsa? We used to just put random amounts of the ingredients in, but most of our friends actually started asking for the recipe so we had to sit down one day and put one together.
> ...


I'd love the salsa recipe.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thank you PurpleV and Dave for explaining that for me. hope all have a great day

Andrea


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

It's mid-Monday morning here on the shores of Lake Erie. today being a holiday is the US it seems like the tea party should go on. Alas....
I am having my green tea and catching up on the latest postings. What a grand idea this tea party is! There is much about knitting, but food and language seem to be a big topic too. Loving the food stuff, especially. it really ranges all over the world. Lovely!

Dave, I have the feeling you are a Renaissance man.....you have a depth of knowledge in so many subjects! You are a fabulous host of this party. Thanks!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I am just catching up with all the posts! My favorite potato salad is this:
Cube or halve baby red potatoes with the skin still on. Cook in boiling water until just tender. while the potatoes are cooking fry 1 lb bacon until crisp. Do not discard the bacon drippings and crumble the bacon. Drain the potatoes and while they are hot, add the bacon fat, some vinegar, sliced scallions and the bacon. You can also add chopped celery if you want. Salt to taste and then cool the salad. Keeps for days (if there are any leftovers).


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


Now that's something I've never heard of - butter in potato salad, but I'll bet it's good. I think we have the Durkees dressing in this area - will have to look for it. Thanks for your recipe.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas cake is a very rich fruit cake, similar to the mixture used in Bridecake. It is very heavy and with all the marzipan and royal icing, it can be a little cloying.
> ...


We used to be able to buy a Rum Raisin ice cream that sounds like your ice cream. It was only available at Christmastime. I loved it, but for some reason it disappeared from the shelves - too much rum, maybe? The Food and Drug Administration probably outlawed it!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> I am just catching up with all the posts! My favorite potato salad is this:
> Cube or halve baby red potatoes with the skin still on. Cook in boiling water until just tender. while the potatoes are cooking fry 1 lb bacon until crisp. Do not discard the bacon drippings and crumble the bacon. Drain the potatoes and while they are hot, add the bacon fat, some vinegar, sliced scallions and the bacon. You can also add chopped celery if you want. Salt to taste and then cool the salad. Keeps for days (if there are any leftovers).


That sounds like a Pennsylvania Dutch recipe, without the ceery, but they serve it hot. Very tasty!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> fibrefay said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Hey Doris! Haagen-Dazs still makes Rum Rasin as I buy it fairly regularly. I find it in my local grocery stores here in NM. It only comes in the small carton...but actually, thats all you need!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacki said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > fibrefay said:
> ...


Thanks, Jacki, I'll have to see if I can find it. I must have been looking on the wrong shelves. Ha! But then I don't usually buy Haagen-Dazs.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Yeah, kinda of price to shop for it too often....but when you have a craving....nothing better! LOL I hope you find it and ENJOY it!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

We have an ice cream parlor about 10 miles south of us and the rum raisin ice cream is so tasty and my favorite. They use a wonderful blend that they set up overnight and I think I will celebrate by going there today. Yum
All the talk about food has got me licking my chops. Yum. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> fibrefay said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


We still have rum 'n raisin ice cream here in the UK. It's very nice, but I am addicted to butterscotch ice cream, but it has to be slighted melted before I eat it!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> We have an ice cream parlor about 10 miles south of us and the rum raisin ice cream is so tasty and my favorite. They use a wonderful blend that they set up overnight and I think I will celebrate by going there today. Yum
> All the talk about food has got me licking my chops. Yum. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


As someone said, we could gain 5 pounds just by reading these posts. Enjoy your rum raisin ice cream, Mary, and think of me salivating for some.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > The rumor is there is actually only one fruitcake in the U.S. It just keeps getting passed around (re-gifted) year after year.
> ...


[/quote]

All of this is reminding me of the steamed puddings my mom made only at Christmas time. the ingredients sound similar, but the cooking is done in a sealed tube pan and steamed. The liquor was added to the hard sauce (butter & brown sugar). Yummy yummy yummy! I'm hungry![/quote]

We called this pudding suet pudding, though I don't know how much suet it took. And ate it with hard sauce, though I don't think that was made with brown sugar.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

When My children were little I used to make my own Icecream and sherbert. I think it might be fun to try to create my own rum rasin icecream. You have peaked my interest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> When My children were little I used to make my own Icecream and sherbert. I think it might be fun to try to create my own rum rasin icecream. You have peaked my interest.


Hang on, I'm on my way over.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> When My children were little I used to make my own Icecream and sherbert. I think it might be fun to try to create my own rum rasin icecream. You have peaked my interest.


I'm sure you could find a recipe if you googled for it. Just noticed you live in Baltimore. We're only 60 miles apart. That means when you have your ice cream ready, I could go up there and have some. :thumbup:


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

Ohhh.....rum & raisin is my absolute favorite. Glad to hear there are more lovers of this icecream out there. I also find it is hard to find. We have a Baskin & Robins icecream shop here in Peterborough, On., Canada & they sell it only on occasion as it is not that popular. I must try the Haagen Daus. Thanks!!


maryinvt said:


> We have an ice cream parlor about 10 miles south of us and the rum raisin ice cream is so tasty and my favorite. They use a wonderful blend that they set up overnight and I think I will celebrate by going there today. Yum
> All the talk about food has got me licking my chops. Yum. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks dollieclaire

sam


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

I love the Ben and Jerry's Phish food ice cream very yummy.
I tried the custard pie yesterday, reminded me of a Lemon magic pie I made a few years ago, made the same way all in one, ended up with a lemon sponge on top and lemony custard underneath. Will have to try and find the recipe for next weekend's tea party!!
I am of to the Greyhound races tonight, so hopefully some winnings - can purchase more lovely wool then. 
See you all next weekend


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

dave, i love to read all your interesting stuff. what are you a walking encyclopedia. i think the fancy table would be great, but my family or my hubbys would think we were nuts, although at christmas i insist on our get together be here with his fam. non of them decorates, can you imagine :? i do every room in our house, except our quarters, i just love a cheery house at that time. although i did a lot diff. this past yr, and may this next, i always have the most beautiful slender tree, cause i don't like to move furniture about, but since the two kittens have been here, i just couldn't figure out how to keep them out of the tree. and yes i have no doubt they would climb it, so i placed a Charlie Brown tree on top of our roll top desk, and placed the the blocks i found with the charlie brown stuff on them around the base, i will always have a tree, it may not be the big one i am used to, we have 10 ft. ceilings in our home and my tree goes to the ceiling, i love to put out all the decorations we have collected. But back to the decorating the tables, this bunch mostly goes through buffet style and eats where ever. since its just myself and bj here, we fix our plates and get in front of the tv and chill. but yours sounds fun.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Donna J...I too have dealt with kittens climbing Christmas trees. If possible, find a little squirt bottle and give them a little spray when they approach the tree. Very soon all you have to do is show the bottle and they know they are in trouble. At night, mischief time, just set the bottle in front of the tree. No guarantees but it might help a little. Also hissing at the kitty might help; this is the way Mama Cat controls her babies.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sarahnotts said:


> I love the Ben and Jerry's Phish food ice cream very yummy.
> I tried the custard pie yesterday, reminded me of a Lemon magic pie I made a few years ago, made the same way all in one, ended up with a lemon sponge on top and lemony custard underneath. Will have to try and find the recipe for next weekend's tea party!!
> I am of to the Greyhound races tonight, so hopefully some winnings - can purchase more lovely wool then.
> See you all next weekend


This sounds like lemon sponge pie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just let them climb - usually the tree doesn't come down - if it does i just stand it back up again - my daughter tells me i allow my pets to get away with more than she and her sister ever were. i told her that was because they knew better. lol and it is true - i probably to allow the pets to get away with more.

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All I made the Easy Custard Pie yesterday. Delicious is all I can say, maybe my new favorite! Thank you for the recipe.
Sandy


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok.....all this lemon talk is getting to me! So...instead of making and eating them myself, I thought I'd share with all of you. This is an old recipe from my MIL. Rest her soul, she made awesome cookies! I'm so thankful I got her files!

Lemonade Cookies (makes about 5 dozen or more)

1 cup butter
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
3 cups flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 - 6oz can of frozen lemonade(thawed)*

Method:

Beat butter, sugar and eggs until smooth, mix in 1/2 cup of the now thawed lemonade concentrate. 

Mix flower and baking soda then add to the butter/sugar mixture until you have a nice dough for drop cookies.

Place teaspoon lumps of dough onto non greased baking sheet. (Pretty much like chocolate chip cookies). Bake at 400 degrees for about 8 minutes as the edges brown. While stile hot brush with remaining lemonade and sprinkle with sugar.

These are a cross between a cookie and a lemon bar. I use waxed paper to separate the layers of cookies for storage as they tend to stick to each other if you don't. Chances are, you won't have to put any away  

*They don't sell 6 oz frozen cans of lemonade here anymore....just the 12 oz, so I have to make 2 batches of these...usually not in the same day, but still! 

Let me know if you like these. Interesting they don't have added salt...just a curiosity. They are fabulous!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Wow--someone else into knitting kilt hose! I don't knit 'diced hose'--just one colour ones with fancy cuffs, always knitted on two circular needles. When I sell a pair, I get about $60-$70. I made a pair for a friend who is a piper and his comment was---"They don't itch!" It was his first pair of acrylic socks, after years of wearing itchy woollen ones!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> .
> I'd love the salsa recipe.


Sure thing! Here it is. Remember that this recipe is created so that changes can be made. If you like it hotter, use hotter peppers, and a hotter sauce. If you prefer it mild, substitute bell peppers and use a milder taco sauce instead of the hot sauce.

Tapatio brand hot sauce may not be available everywhere, so you can use any hot sauce or taco sauce you like. Tabasco works very well - I've used it in a pinch.

We've already been asked to make it for a party in July for Independence weekend. That is the one where the host hides half of it from the guests so that he can have some all to himself when everyone goes home. I love that. I usually double the recipe for this party as it does go really fast.

You don't have to have a food processor to make the salsa. When we first started making it, we chopped everything by hand. It is easier to use one, though.

Someone here mentioned using salsa as a salad dressing. I'm going to have to try that!

Enjoy!

*************************************************************

Salsa Fresca California Style 
------------------------------

Ingredients:

6 Medium Roma Tomatoes
3 Large Tomatillos
1/3 Medium White or Sweet Yellow Onion
1/2 Medium Jalapeño Pepper
1/2 Tbs Minced Garlic
1/2 Tbs Lime Juice
1 Tbs Tapatio Brand Hot Sauce
1/2 tsp Salt
1 Bunch Fresh Cilantro or 1 Tbs Dried Cilantro Flakes (optional)

Preparation:

Slice tomatoes in half. Remove outer skin from 
tomatillos, and quarter them. Remove seed pod
from jalapeño. Place all ingredients in food
processor, and chop until at desired consistency.
Can be served right away, but for best flavor,
chill for at least 4 hours in refrigerator. The
salsa is mild as shown. Use more jalapeño and/or
hot sauce if desired.

Serves about 6-8 people as a dip.

Courtesy: Debbie & Randy Gill


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like knee socks but have large calfs and small ankles. Then I saw a pattern on Knitty for Kilt socks. They included how to measure your legs to get them just right. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTtoirneach.html

I also found the book the designer spoke of "Designs for Knitting Kilt Hose and Knickerbocker Stockings" by Veronica Gainford.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good evening, it looks like the party is wrapping up. Just finished catching up on the posts and posting blogs about my recent recipe adventures. 3 blog posts went up today on Cooking Local Cooking Fresh for blackberry cobbler, sauteed ramps with Applewood-Smoked Bacon, and Poblano and Hatch Chili stew. All of them good, some more adventurous than others. Enjoy good reads if you wish.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Cats, as a rule, are deterred by the smell of oranges/citrus. Mine won't even hang around the kitchen when I peel an orange or am cutting limes/lemons . See if you can find a way to have this fragrance around your tree & it just might be the answer to discourage the climbing. Then again, every kitten I've had has toppled their first tree, then never did it again, so I suppose I've been very fortunate.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i hadn't thought of the orange smell, you are right they don't stay around when i peel a orange, i have squirt bottles and all you have to do is say or show them the bottle and they are gone, don't know yet what i will do this Christmas.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > The rumor is there is actually only one fruitcake in the U.S. It just keeps getting passed around (re-gifted) year after year.
> ...


[/quote]

All of this is reminding me of the steamed puddings my mom made only at Christmas time. the ingredients sound similar, but the cooking is done in a sealed tube pan and steamed. The liquor was added to the hard sauce (butter & brown sugar). Yummy yummy yummy! I'm hungry![/quote]

cmaliza.....I agree with the fruitcake from the Claxton Baking Company in Georgia being the very best comercially made. I used to get a small one each year from a physician with whom I worked, whose wife, I was told, owned the baking company. Then for many years, we had neighbors who made their great grandmother's white fruitcake recipe & would give us one....oh what a treat that was ! ! !


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Just finished my evening tea, our older son is just leaving after joining us for dinner, so we are going to settle in to watch the first installment of "Gettysburg". What a wonderful tea party this was ! Thank you, Fireball Dave, for being such a wonderful host. I bid you all a good evening.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight everyone.

Hope everybody had fun, I certainly did and my kitchen note-book has some new dishes for me to try out. 

Have a great week
Dave


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry I miss the Tea Party. I will watch for the next one. I love you folks so. I normal compared to you guys. Every one has a box or two of yarn. Carry knitting with them and has more the one set of needle in size six. Yea.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Have a good week everyone! Thanks so much for the chat, I've enjoyed reading everything...now I gotta cook all the wonderful dishes! 

Thanks for hosting the party Dave!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - another wonderful weekend tea party - thanks for being such a great host - i have an idea your house will be fairly quiet now with the lad and friends back in school or are they out for the summer?

see you next friday - have a great week

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


All of this is reminding me of the steamed puddings my mom made only at Christmas time. the ingredients sound similar, but the cooking is done in a sealed tube pan and steamed. The liquor was added to the hard sauce (butter & brown sugar). Yummy yummy yummy! I'm hungry![/quote]

We called this pudding suet pudding, though I don't know how much suet it took. And ate it with hard sauce, though I don't think that was made with brown sugar.[/quote]

Yeah, we also called it suet pudding, but that name always seemed kina' "off-putting" so we just called it steamed. It uses some, but not too much suet. It's been years (decades) since I have made it. You may be right about the sugar, too. I remember the sauce as being brown. I don't think my mom ever wrote that recipe down. do you have one for the sauce?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Sorry I miss the Tea Party. I will watch for the next one. I love you folks so. I normal compared to you guys. Every one has a box or two of yarn. Carry knitting with them and has more the one set of needle in size six. Yea.


You are so right. Be sure to join us for the next one and get in on all the fun.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

40's NOT so-o-o-o bad! Enjoy! I'm lots older than that, and still quite FUNctional!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


We called this pudding suet pudding, though I don't know how much suet it took. And ate it with hard sauce, though I don't think that was made with brown sugar.[/quote]

Yeah, we also called it suet pudding, but that name always seemed kina' "off-putting" so we just called it steamed. It uses some, but not too much suet. It's been years (decades) since I have made it. You may be right about the sugar, too. I remember the sauce as being brown. I don't think my mom ever wrote that recipe down. do you have one for the sauce?[/quote]

Well, actually it was not really a sauce so you may have had something different. Ours was called sauce, but was really just a stiff icing, I think now looking back.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thank you! I'm on it right away!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Yeah, we also called it suet pudding, but that name always seemed kina' "off-putting" so we just called it steamed. It uses some, but not too much suet. It's been years (decades) since I have made it. You may be right about the sugar, too. I remember the sauce as being brown. I don't think my mom ever wrote that recipe down. do you have one for the sauce?[/quote]

Well, actually it was not really a sauce so you may have had something different. Ours was called sauce, but was really just a stiff icing, I think now looking back.[/quote]

I googled "hard sauce" recipes....so far they call for white or confectioner's sugar. Guess I'll just have to have some taste tests! :lol:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

cathie white said:


> 40's NOT so-o-o-o bad! Enjoy! I'm lots older than that, and still quite FUNctional!


Well stated, Cathie! Me too.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Good day from NM...Just finished watering my small lawn. (sob) We have been over 100 days without precipitation so I envy all the rain and wet weather many of you are talking about. The directions for the food all sound so good and will try some. I am finishing a crocheted bag/purse and have finished a baby hat for a friend who adopted the most darling little girl recently. A Linus blanket is taking forever but should be finished by our next meeting. I have been to the Ren. fair that was talked about and would love to return. The jousting was amazing. We have a smaller but excellent Faire in Las Cruces---great crafts, turkey legs, belly dancers and the Queen and her court complete with greyhound coursers. Happy Birthday to all that it applies


I wish I could send you some of our rain. We have had a lot. I would gladly share.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> PauletteB said:
> 
> 
> > When My children were little I used to make my own Icecream and sherbert. I think it might be fun to try to create my own rum rasin icecream. You have peaked my interest.
> ...


Love to hear others love their ice-cream. I have a favourite brand that is nice enough to eat on it's own, but I sometimes add maple syrup, chocolate or caramel topping.

My other favourite use of ice-cream is making milkshakes with it. I use a shaker and put in a little milk, add some instant coffee or drinking chocolate and sugar (if needed) and zap it for 20 seconds in the microwave to mix and then stir in cold skim milk and add ice-cream. I give it a good shake, open the lid of the shaker and pop in a straw, then sit down and enjoy it. I promise myself that I will just sip it nice and slow, usually while I'm knitting or checking emails, etc., but before you know it, it's all gone.

Very addictive!! No wonder I've put on weight and had to do a treadmill test. Too much sitting and not enough exercise.

I saw Dr Oz on TV (fantastic and informative) and he got a lady from the audience to put on rubber gloves and feel an actual heart that was from a person who died from a stress related disease. It was hardened when it should not have been. Scary isn't it!! He also said not to eat after 7 pm (heard that lots of times and still need reminding) and I'm proud of myself for not nibbling on a handful of nuts at that time of night. Nuts are addictive too. Well, they are for me, at least. I wrote down a whole page on some of his wise words and will check out his internet site.

In the meantime, enjoy your ice-cream!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > PauletteB said:
> ...


I always eat before I go to bed, yogurt blendered with banana and frozen fruit, thawed. And with some medicines you are instructed to eat. And sometimes supper is hours later than 7:00.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks i just joined the side need to watch diet better


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > PauletteB said:
> ...


Ice cream is also nice in a glass with cream soda poured over it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We call them spiders over here. When I was a child one company used to sell them at an annual show with different flavoured soft drinks. The only one I can remember at this point is Red Back Spider (a small black spider, the female has a red back and she is poisonous) made with raspberry soft (or fizzy) drink.

Ice cream is also nice in a glass with cream soda poured over it.[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> We call them spiders over here. When I was a child one company used to sell them at an annual show with different flavoured soft drinks. The only one I can remember at this point is Red Back Spider (a small black spider, the female has a red back and she is poisonous) made with raspberry soft (or fizzy) drink.
> 
> Ice cream is also nice in a glass with cream soda poured over it.


[/quote]

That sounds good, will have to give it a try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonder if blackcurrent juice would work for your purple fix? Might even be able to find a carbonated one.



PurpleV said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > We call them spiders over here. When I was a child one company used to sell them at an annual show with different flavoured soft drinks. The only one I can remember at this point is Red Back Spider (a small black spider, the female has a red back and she is poisonous) made with raspberry soft (or fizzy) drink.
> ...


That sounds good, will have to give it a try. [/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if blackcurrent juice would work for your purple fix? Might even be able to find a carbonated one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Ooh that sounds really good. I love blackcurrant. Here we have a cordial called Ribena perhaps I could add that to lemonade and icecream?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if blackcurrent juice would work for your purple fix? Might even be able to find a carbonated one.
> ...


Ooh that sounds really good. I love blackcurrant. Here we have a cordial called Ribena perhaps I could add that to lemonade and icecream?[/quote]

Or better still, Creme de Cassis!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Or better still, Creme de Cassis!

Dave[/quote]

How did you know I love creme de cassis. Just happen to have a few bottles in the drinks cabinet! I'll try that tonight. I'll go and get the bottle out now so I don't forget!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I thought I hadn't heard of creme de cassis- but on looking it up in Wikipedia I see that Hercule Poirot drank it, and as I have read all Agatha Christies books at some time I must have heard of it. But didn't know what it was. Sounds good, but I suspect the Ribena and lemonade might make a better spider. We have Ribena here to- well I think so. Every know and then I think we have something here and then realise that it was in England- but I am sure it one thing that is available in both countries.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if blackcurrent juice would work for your purple fix? Might even be able to find a carbonated one.
> ...


Ooh that sounds really good. I love blackcurrant. Here we have a cordial called Ribena perhaps I could add that to lemonade and icecream?[/quote]

Have you ladies from England and Australia ever made root beer floats? Just put a couple of scoops of vanilla ice cream in a tall glass, add cold root beer, a straw and a long-handled spoon and you've got a treat! Sip the root beer through the straw and use the spoon to eat the ice cream. It's yummy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Have you ladies from England and Australia ever made root beer floats? Just put a couple of scoops of vanilla ice cream in a tall glass, add cold root beer, a straw and a long-handled spoon and you've got a treat! Sip the root beer through the straw and use the spoon to eat the ice cream. It's yummy![/quote]

That sounds like my ice cream soda only with root beer, which I have never tasted. What is it like?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Have you ladies from England and Australia ever made root beer floats? Just put a couple of scoops of vanilla ice cream in a tall glass, add cold root beer, a straw and a long-handled spoon and you've got a treat! Sip the root beer through the straw and use the spoon to eat the ice cream. It's yummy![/quote]

That sounds like my ice cream soda only with root beer, which I have never tasted. What is it like?[/quote]

It's hard to describe. It's made from the roots of the sassafras tree. At one time, it was alcoholic, but Prohibition put a stop to that, so now the alcohol has been removed, but carbonation added.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I sensed that it might be like Sarsaparilla so looked up root beer in Wikipedia and found that sarsaparilla is one of the main ingredients of root beer. As I have had many Big Sars spiders in my life I have had the closest we can get here to your root beer floats.I like it now but it was not my favourite as a child (maybe my desire to be different to my siblings, they all loved it).


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> I sensed that it might be like Sarsaparilla so looked up root beer in Wikipedia and found that sarsaparilla is one of the main ingredients of root beer. As I have had many Big Sars spiders in my life I have had the closest we can get here to your root beer floats.I like it now but it was not my favourite as a child (maybe my desire to be different to my siblings, they all loved it).


I think floats are made from any carbonated soft drink, with ice cream. I much prefer ice cream sodas, made with syrup and carbonated water. ice cream sodas are fairly rare here nowadays with the demise of soda fountains and I suppose the floats are so easy to do. But nowhere near as good as a chocolate soda with coffee ice cream and plenty of carbonation. There is a place in Ephrata that made good sodas and we would stop there on my annual candy-making-supply buying trip.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I sensed that it might be like Sarsaparilla so looked up root beer in Wikipedia and found that sarsaparilla is one of the main ingredients of root beer. As I have had many Big Sars spiders in my life I have had the closest we can get here to your root beer floats.I like it now but it was not my favourite as a child (maybe my desire to be different to my siblings, they all loved it).
> ...


They sound good, too. Coffee ice cream is our favorite. When we first moved from Rhode Island to the DC area, no one knew what coffee ice cream was. How sad!

BTW, did you ever stop in Reading, PA, to shop at the outlets? We used to make annual trips up there when I was working and always drove through Ephrata.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Many years ago I would go to Reading. I think their situation has changed and those places no longer exist. Nowadays I need home clothes that the cats can ruin.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Where are you in VA? Probably northern. I went to Sparta for many years to visit a college friend.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Yes, we're in Northern VA. I'm afraid I don't know where Sparta is.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Sparta is a bit southeast of Bowling Green and it is not surprising that you don't know where it is. But that is the first time I remember encountering a fire engine house.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Do you mean that someone made a house out of a fire station? That's clever. Bowling Green is somewhere near Richmond, isn't it? I'm familiar with certain parts of Virginia, but the central part is a mystery to me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

So does anyone else pour advocaat over their banana splits?

Yummy!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


No, that is what they called what we call a firehouse. I think they later changed the name. Richmond is still about an hour or so away.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> So does anyone else pour advocaat over their banana splits?
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> Dave


What is it, Dave? I have some vanilla ice cream in the freezer!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > So does anyone else pour advocaat over their banana splits?
> ...


A very thick creamy liquer of eggs, sugar and brandy. Very low alcohol, only about 15-20%. Ladies like it mixed with lemonade into a drink called a 'snowball', I use it as a sauce for banana splits and ice cream sundaes.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


How fortunate you are that you are eating sundaes and banana splits!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable),

I have just opened this week's Knitting Tea Party, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-13295-1.html

Hope you'll drop by to say "Hello".

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good evening dave - almost 10:30 pm in northwest ohio. hot and humid. really looking forward to the teaparty and seeing what everyone has to share.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good evening dave - almost 10:30 pm in northwest ohio. hot and humid. really looking forward to the teaparty and seeing what everyone has to share.

sam


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening.
> 
> Let's all be international in our knitting and lifestyles, it's time for a cosy chat over a cuppa!
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Although I am English I had never heard of it, maybe as I am from up north (Yorkshire/Durham).Is it very messy dish? I was thinking of making it for my next English Wives group (we are the Tea and Tarts) tea in a couple of weeks.
Sue
Just realize this was 27th-29th May. I was thinking 27th Jan, lol.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, good afternoon, good evening.
> ...


Oh no, not messy at all. It's set but light and fluffy, far greater than the sum of its parts. If you adjust the timing, you can cook it in ramekins as individual little puds. This dish comes from London's Docklands, you don't see it outside of South London, that's pity because it really is a winner!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dave. I will try and pay more attention next time I did a search. I saw the '27th" and assumed it was this weekend, (Jan), but it was ironic that that one began with your Deptford pudding. Now I will go back to the present, and check out the 20th and then later 27th January, and stop this going back into the past!
Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Dave. I will try and pay more attention next time I did a search. I saw the '27th" and assumed it was this weekend, (Jan), but it was ironic that that one began with your Deptford pudding. Now I will go back to the present, and check out the 20th and then later 27th January, and stop this going back into the past!
> Sue


You must be from Gallifrey!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

well....the video is no longer available....at least that's what showed up when I tried to view it. Something about copyright infringements....oh well.
Carol (IL)



FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Dave. The recipe looks good, may give it a try tomorrow. Having my bedtime cocoa. Have a good bank holiday week-end. PurpleV
> ...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Dave & Purple V that Youtube website has been suspended due to a Third Party and I believe copyright infringements. I tried twice tonight and there is nothing there. I like the recipe.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Dear Dave & Purple V that Youtube website has been suspended due to a Third Party and I believe copyright infringements. I tried twice tonight and there is nothing there. I like the recipe.


If you go to google and type in "Whoops Bagdad" (without the quote marks) you can see the video. I just couldn't understand what the person was saying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all we finially have sun here up north, been almost a week. About an inch of fluffy snow last night. We are suppose to get into the 40's later this week. Gets really cold then warms up. 
Hubby making Pork roast today, non cooking day for me. 
Hope all are well, and having a good weekend.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely Dave. Calif is having "pudding and cuppa" weather today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Sorry I had to run last night, it's mayhem here, I've been invaded by teenagers! They're very well-behaved and good-natured really, boys just need organising and keeping busy.
> 
> ...


Hope he had a great birthday.
It was my FILs birthday on Sunday, and 6 1/2 hours after his birthday finished his life finished. We didn't know if he would survive his birthday- wondered if he would be born 25/3/1928 died 25/3/2012 but he just avoided it. Home for a couple of days- catching up with the TP but think I'll skip the rest of KP for now- but then return for the funeral. Exhausted currently but that is to be expected.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > rubyjean said:
> ...


I too know it as Impossible Pie- because it seems imopossible that it will work out into the three layers that it does!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Got to page 17 and thought I didn't post that! then next page again and realised that I have spent all this precious time reading one from May! (mind you didn't know I had been at the TPs for so long! Now to find this weeks.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would love to see your tomato salsa recipe. I think my family would like that.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got to page 17 and thought I didn't post that! then next page again and realised that I have spent all this precious time reading one from May! (mind you didn't know I had been at the TPs for so long! Now to find this weeks.


i did the same thing, what in the world is going on?


----------

